# NHL 2011-2012 Season



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Your one stop shop to discuss all things NHL 2011-2012 related.









NHL.com - The National Hockey League​


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

This is what I have to say about Hockey.... BRUINS RULE!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggh1ZcxSTUQ]Boston Bruins 2010-2011: No More Sorrow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

Can someone sober up Marshmont so he can sign his contract now, please?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Can someone sober up Marshmont so he can sign his contract now, please?



Or how about lucic?

Cops check in after Milan Lucic&rsquo;s face-off with galpal - BostonHerald.com



> Stanley Cup hero Milan Lucic was questioned by police early yesterday after he and his girlfriend got into an altercation in the North End.
> 
> According to a police report of the incident, the Bruins [team stats] left winger was highly intoxicated and hostile after he and his galpal argued outside a Starbucks on Commercial Street shortly before 1:30 a.m.


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone sober up Marshmont so he can sign his contract now, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about lucic?
> 
> Cops check in after Milan Lucic&rsquo;s face-off with galpal - BostonHerald.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley Cup hero Milan Lucic was questioned by police early yesterday after he and his girlfriend got into an altercation in the North End.
> 
> According to a police report of the incident, the Bruins [team stats] left winger was &#8220;highly intoxicated and hostile&#8221; after he and his galpal argued outside a Starbucks on Commercial Street shortly before 1:30 a.m.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, I heard all about it.

Young couple get into argument in public.

Meh.

Too bad he had to use one of the douchier phrases in existence during the drama.



> *As the officer continued to question Lucic, he &#8220;slammed his cell phone to the ground and yelled &#8216;Do you know who I am?&#8217;&#8202;&#8221;* the police report states. At which point, the officer asked for identification and Lucic produced an ID from Vancouver, Canada.



Douche.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Yeah I immediately thought of kennedys old "Do you know who I am"  line.

Thats just a fail in the public eye no matter who is saying it, and I'm a lucic fan but that was a bit low to say IMO.


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Yeah I immediately thought of kennedys old "Do you know who I am"  line.
> 
> Thats just a fail in the public eye no matter who is saying it, and I'm a lucic fan but that was a bit low to say IMO.



He's a douche but I tend to give him a pass because he's our douche. 

But still, he kinda sucked last year.  Dude needs to zip it up and rediscover his game this season.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I immediately thought of kennedys old "Do you know who I am"  line.
> 
> Thats just a fail in the public eye no matter who is saying it, and I'm a lucic fan but that was a bit low to say IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a douche but I tend to give him a pass because he's our douche.
> 
> But still, he kinda sucked last year.  Dude needs to zip it up and rediscover his game this season.
Click to expand...


I think he broke his hand because he looked completely afraid to fight or get real physical like he had in the previous season.


----------



## Valerie

Just read some sad news...  Sorry if it's in the wrong place but I'm rushing...




> Russian officials say that 43 of 45 people on a Russian jet died today when the plane carrying the Lokomotiv Yaroslavl hockey team crashed just after takeoff near the city of Yaroslavl.
> 
> Those who perished include former NHL All-Star Pavol Demitra, according to his agent.
> 
> The Kontinental Hockey League said on its website that others on board included newly-appointed Lkomotiv coach and former NHL defenseman Brad McKrimmon.
> 
> Two members of the 2010 World Championship Czech team, Jan Marek and Josef Vasicek, were also among those in the crash, according the KHL.
> 
> Matt Keator, the agent for Demitra, told USA TODAY that he has learned that Demitra died. The ex-St. Louis Blues standout was beginning his second season with the Russian team .
> 
> 
> STORY: More on Russian jet crash
> Plane with KHL Russian hockey team crashes


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

That sucks valerie, sad news .






Article 15 said:


> Can someone sober up Marshmont so he can sign his contract now, please?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfcH00xuJmM]Brad Marchand Highlights 2010-2011 Rookie Season (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> That sucks valerie, sad news .






So sad... 











> *KHL crash darkens hockeys grim summer*
> 
> 
> In its first statement on the matter, the league said, We are only beginning to understand the impact of this tragedy affecting the Lokomotiv Yaroslavl club and the international hockey community. First and foremost, our condolences go out to the families and friends of the players, coaches and staff lost in todays tragedy.
> 
> Red Light » Posts KHL crash darkens hockeys grim summer «


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Pre-Season Starts tonight!

We have a sun/mon double header against montreal coming up against montreal and I just wanted to say one thing to habs fans this year

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsEFtPOBNJQ&feature=related]&#39;&#39;The Middle Finger&#39;&#39; - History Will Be Made (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9dwVieswqo&feature=feedu]Flyers @ Bruins 10/6/11 - YouTube[/ame]



meh


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q82SD25Dm2U]Coyotes @ Sharks 10/8/11 - YouTube[/ame]



one down and 81 to go


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well the Sharks looked great in the home opener.. their beefed up defense looks promising...


----------



## abriaje

This season would be good


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well the Sharks looked great in the home opener.. their beefed up defense looks promising...



Sharks VS Bruins is my prediction for the cup


----------



## Lumpy 1

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Sharks looked great in the home opener.. their beefed up defense looks promising...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks VS Bruins is my prediction for the cup
Click to expand...


Could be...if the Sharks don't piddle out again... sheesh...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lumpy 1 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Sharks looked great in the home opener.. their beefed up defense looks promising...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks VS Bruins is my prediction for the cup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be...if the Sharks don't piddle out again... sheesh...
Click to expand...


the kings look pretty good in the west too.


----------



## Lumpy 1

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks VS Bruins is my prediction for the cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be...if the Sharks don't piddle out again... sheesh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the kings look pretty good in the west too.
Click to expand...


No doubt.. it's tough in the West...it should be quite a white knuckle season, I'm thinkin..


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lumpy 1 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be...if the Sharks don't piddle out again... sheesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the kings look pretty good in the west too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt.. it's tough in the West...it should be quite a white knuckle season, I'm thinkin..
Click to expand...


The bruins make me nervous 

I'm a true, long-time, bruins fan...i've learned to expect my dreams to get crushed each game and each season 

Thats my way of saying I'm not confident in the start of the season or the pre-season performance.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sharks vs Bruins... hey .. this game isn't boring... both teams are bringing it.... although Sharks are up 1 after the 1st period..


----------



## Ropey

Watch Toronto this year. They *will *make the playoffs.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Ropey said:


> Watch Toronto this year. They *will *make the playoffs.



My home team...if they can finish how they've started...last year..eh


----------



## Ropey

Lest anyone wonder why my number one team and my number two team are  identical.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD11irBorO4]Marchand, Sedin Mike Tyson Punch Out (Using Game Genie) *MORE ORIGINAL* - YouTube[/ame]



> Sedins say they dont need protection





> Henrik said: I dont know if its because were Swedes or what it is. I wouldnt say its insulting, but I think were past the point in this room where we need to talk about that stuff. I thought we were past the point where we needed a tough guy to protect us.


----------



## zonly1

playoffs 2011
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay4T0WMkphE]San Jose Sharks Comeback vs. L.A. Kings Game 3 4/19/2011 - YouTube[/ame]
2012 season
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0zk8yQNViM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0zk8yQNViM[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Hey wow the bruins are in 2nd to last place now instead for last place!



This isn't the 2011 playoffs for us bruins fans


----------



## zonly1

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Hey wow the bruins are in 2nd to last place now instead for last place!
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the 2011 playoffs for us bruins fans



Yeah I see Rask is in net.  65-70 games left, hopefully they can figure it out.


----------



## tinydancer

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> This is what I have to say about Hockey.... BRUINS RULE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Bruins 2010-2011: No More Sorrow - YouTube







I'm from the Orr and Esposito days. Poetry in motion. I still love Phil and I don't give a shit when those would always call him "mr. garbage man".

He knew how to work the front in the net better honestly for true here guys I swear Phil just knew how the puck would hit those back boards and Bobby would be able to free the puck and freaking kick it loose and then Phil would hook it and bring it home.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

zonly1 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey wow the bruins are in 2nd to last place now instead for last place!
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the 2011 playoffs for us bruins fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I see Rask is in net.  65-70 games left, hopefully they can figure it out.
Click to expand...


Well at least we have been on a 4 game winning streak now


----------



## Sheldon

Hockey is for morons.


----------



## Si modo

Capitals.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Sheldon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks VS Bruins is my prediction for the cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be...if the Sharks don't piddle out again... sheesh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the kings look pretty good in the west too.
Click to expand...


They do. But it seems like they collapse really fast once they can string together a good run. If I remember right last season they skidded (skud?) hard right before the end.


----------



## Bfgrn

I'm a Sabres fan, but the best team I've seen at this point is Tampa Bay. They held the Flyers to 15 shots including overtime Wedneday. Looks like Stevie Y has them on the right track.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> the kings look pretty good in the west too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt.. it's tough in the West...it should be quite a white knuckle season, I'm thinkin..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bruins make me nervous
> 
> I'm a true, long-time, bruins fan...i've learned to expect my dreams to get crushed each game and each season
> 
> Thats my way of saying I'm not confident in the start of the season or the pre-season performance.
Click to expand...


REALLY...try being a Sabres fan since 1970, and a Bills fan since 1960.


----------



## bobcollum

Sheldon said:


> Hockey is for morons.



Well, maybe just _Canadiens_ hockey.


OH NO I DIDN'T!!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sheldon said:


> Hockey is for morons.



Sheesh .. I almost neged ya...

but.. since you're such a hockey fan...


----------



## bobcollum

Oh...how about 19 year-old Tyler Seguin? 

4th in the league in points(with two less games played than the top 3), 1st in +/- with +14.

He's a freaking dynamo. The B's finally seem to have an elite sniper on their hands.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bobcollum said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey is for morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe just _Canadiens_ hockey.
> 
> 
> OH NO I DIDN'T!!
Click to expand...


He is a Habs fan....enough said  

Hi sheldon.......


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

WHOA WHOA WHOA....stay in the crease miller!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O8RiBmof4g]Milan Lucic drills Ryan Miller 11/12/11 - YouTube[/ame]



ohhhh did it hurt miller?  I think he is mad!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvE82q4yKEM]Inside Hockey- Ryan Miller Interview Bruins Sabres 11/12 (calls Lucic "piece of shit") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bobcollum

Exactly, the crease is your friend Mr Miller, Milan Lucic is not your friend.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bobcollum said:


> Exactly, the crease is your friend Mr Miller, Milan Lucic is not your friend.



If that was reversed they would still be pulling bruins off of sabers players today!


or this would have happened

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txBVdz6UO3U]Tim Thomas drills Henrik Sedin 6/6/11 1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA....stay in the crease miller!
> 
> Milan Lucic drills Ryan Miller 11/12/11 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh did it hurt miller?  I think he is mad!
> 
> Inside Hockey- Ryan Miller Interview Bruins Sabres 11/12 (calls Lucic "piece of shit") - YouTube



Miller has a concussion and is out indefinitely. Does that make you happy PLYMCO_PILGRIM? It is his second concussion in 8 months, so there is always the concern he will have long term problems.

Lucic has a hearing today with the league. He should be suspended. In or out of the crease, goaltenders are not fair game.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA WHOA WHOA....stay in the crease miller!
> 
> Milan Lucic drills Ryan Miller 11/12/11 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh did it hurt miller?  I think he is mad!
> 
> Inside Hockey- Ryan Miller Interview Bruins Sabres 11/12 (calls Lucic "piece of shit") - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miller has a concussion and is out indefinitely. Does that make you happy PLYMCO_PILGRIM? It is his second concussion in 8 months, so there is always the concern he will have long term problems.
> 
> Lucic has a hearing today with the league. He should be suspended. In or out of the crease, goaltenders are not fair game.
Click to expand...


No I'm not happy about the concussion thats not cool even though miller is a bitch.

Lucic won't be suspended, coming out that far and getting in lucic's line of skating that agressively is why lucic wont be suspended....if he was just standing out of the crease and not agressively skating toward lucic and lucic did that then yes lucic would be in trouble, but he wont be.

Just watched it again....Lucic shouldn't be suspended and shouldn't have put his arms out to protect himself from the goalie's agressive poke check.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA WHOA WHOA....stay in the crease miller!
> 
> Milan Lucic drills Ryan Miller 11/12/11 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh did it hurt miller?  I think he is mad!
> 
> Inside Hockey- Ryan Miller Interview Bruins Sabres 11/12 (calls Lucic "piece of shit") - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miller has a concussion and is out indefinitely. Does that make you happy PLYMCO_PILGRIM? It is his second concussion in 8 months, so there is always the concern he will have long term problems.
> 
> Lucic has a hearing today with the league. He should be suspended. In or out of the crease, goaltenders are not fair game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not happy about the concussion thats not cool even though miller is a bitch.
> 
> Lucic won't be suspended, coming out that far and getting in lucic's line of skating that agressively is why lucic wont be suspended....if he was just standing out of the crease and not agressively skating toward lucic and lucic did that then yes lucic would be in trouble, but he wont be.
> 
> Just watched it again....Lucic shouldn't be suspended and shouldn't have put his arms out to protect himself from the goalie's agressive poke check.
Click to expand...


We'll see. Lucic made no effort to avoid the hit, he was aggressive. His comments after the game are self incriminating.

"Definitely," Lucic said when asked if the response would have been different if Thomas had been hit like that. "We wouldn't accept anything like that. We would have taken care of business, but we're a different team than they are."

NHL Rule 69 regarding Interference on the Goalkeeper states:

    "In all cases in which an attacking player initiates intentional or deliberate contact with a goalkeeper, whether or not the goalkeeper is inside or outside the goal crease, and whether or not a goal is scored, the attacking player will receive a penalty."

Furthermore, the rule says about contact outside the goal crease:

    "A goalkeeper is not fair game just because he is outside the goal crease. The appropriate penalty should be assessed in every case where an attacking player makes unnecessary contact with the goalkeeper. However, incidental contact will be permitted when the goalkeeper is in the act of playing the puck outside his goal crease provided the attacking player has made a reasonable effort to avoid such unnecessary contact."

Lucic said after the game, "I was going full speed so it was pretty hard for me to put on the brakes."

Still, there does not seem to be a reasonable effort made by Lucic to avoid the incidental contact.

It is against NHL rules to check the goaltender.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

We will see, like I was saying he shouldn't have put his arms out like that.  If he didn't it would be a definate ok play for lucic.

The arms out may get him in trouble, i'm pretty confident he wont get into any but its all about the arms thing....there was no way lucic was going to avoid running into him so he does have that going for him.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> We will see, like I was saying he shouldn't have put his arms out like that.  If he didn't it would be a definate ok play for lucic.
> 
> The arms out may get him in trouble, i'm pretty confident he wont get into any but its all about the arms thing....there was no way lucic was going to avoid running into him so he does have that going for him.



Brendan Shanahan has been tough.... 

Shanahan succeeded Colin Campbell as the NHL's chief player disciplinarian. In his very first preseason as director of player discipline, Shanahan delivered multiple suspensions to players for illegal hits, each suspension accompanied by an explaining video. Shanahan's unforgiving enforcement of the rules has gained support league-wide, earning him the nicknames "Sheriff Shanny" and "Shanaban". Players on the receiving end of his suspensions are also said to have been slammed by the "Shanahammer".


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

That is true he has been very tough this year so maybe I am wrong...i hope not 


And, even though I hate Miller (because he is good and not on my team), I hope he can come back to play before the end of the week.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> That is true he has been very tough this year so maybe I am wrong...i hope not
> 
> 
> And, even though I hate Miller (because he is good and not on my team), I hope he can come back to play before the end of the week.



Marc Savard, Sidney Crosby, Eric Lindros, Mike Richter


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Horton!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bChXYPNfU6M]Aaron Rome hits Nathan Horton Jun 6 2011 - YouTube[/ame]



I didn't mean to make light of Miller getting injured man, I didn't even realize he had a concussion when I made my gleeful posts giving him shit earlier .


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Milan Lucic's success built on controlled aggression - ESPN Boston



> Miller and the Sabres were not happy with the incident that landed Lucic in the box with a minor penalty for charging. Afterward, Lucic claimed he had his head down in pursuit of the puck, and when he looked up at the last second, Miller, who was in the faceoff circle to his right trying to play the puck, was right in front of him.
> 
> Miller remained in the game for the rest of the first period and the entire second period before he was replaced by backup Jhonas Enroth to start the third. Following the game Buffalo coach Lindy Ruff said Miller had a sore neck, and later the team deemed it a concussion.
> 
> The NHL held a disciplinary hearing Monday and ruled that Lucic was not at fault and would not be suspended or fined for the play. It was the right decision by Brendan Shanahan, the senior vice president of player safety and hockey operations.
> 
> Miller and the Sabres likely will disagree with the league's decision, but Lucic was only hustling and trying to create a scoring chance. If he did not play with that controlled style of reckless abandon, Lucic would not be a successful player. If he did not play that way, he would not have been able to help the Bruins hoist the Stanley Cup last spring.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Milan Lucic's success built on controlled aggression - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miller and the Sabres were not happy with the incident that landed Lucic in the box with a minor penalty for charging. Afterward, Lucic claimed he had his head down in pursuit of the puck, and when he looked up at the last second, Miller, who was in the faceoff circle to his right trying to play the puck, was right in front of him.
> 
> Miller remained in the game for the rest of the first period and the entire second period before he was replaced by backup Jhonas Enroth to start the third. Following the game Buffalo coach Lindy Ruff said Miller had a sore neck, and later the team deemed it a concussion.
> 
> The NHL held a disciplinary hearing Monday and ruled that Lucic was not at fault and would not be suspended or fined for the play. It was the right decision by Brendan Shanahan, the senior vice president of player safety and hockey operations.
> 
> Miller and the Sabres likely will disagree with the league's decision, but Lucic was only hustling and trying to create a scoring chance. If he did not play with that controlled style of reckless abandon, Lucic would not be a successful player. If he did not play that way, he would not have been able to help the Bruins hoist the Stanley Cup last spring.
Click to expand...


What a bunch of horse shit. If Kaleta ran over Thomas, the Boston fans would be calling for Kaleta to serve a suspension until Thomas was able to come back...

NOT cool...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milan Lucic's success built on controlled aggression - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miller and the Sabres were not happy with the incident that landed Lucic in the box with a minor penalty for charging. Afterward, Lucic claimed he had his head down in pursuit of the puck, and when he looked up at the last second, Miller, who was in the faceoff circle to his right trying to play the puck, was right in front of him.
> 
> Miller remained in the game for the rest of the first period and the entire second period before he was replaced by backup Jhonas Enroth to start the third. Following the game Buffalo coach Lindy Ruff said Miller had a sore neck, and later the team deemed it a concussion.
> 
> The NHL held a disciplinary hearing Monday and ruled that Lucic was not at fault and would not be suspended or fined for the play. It was the right decision by Brendan Shanahan, the senior vice president of player safety and hockey operations.
> 
> Miller and the Sabres likely will disagree with the league's decision, but Lucic was only hustling and trying to create a scoring chance. If he did not play with that controlled style of reckless abandon, Lucic would not be a successful player. If he did not play that way, he would not have been able to help the Bruins hoist the Stanley Cup last spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bunch of horse shit. If Kaleta ran over Thomas, the Boston fans would be calling for Kaleta to serve a suspension until Thomas was able to come back...
> 
> NOT cool...
Click to expand...


The leaugue has been very strict this year which tells me that Lucic, in the end, didn't break the rules.

That being said you are right, if someone hit thomas like that the bruins would have at least retaliated and us boston fans would be calling for a suspension....we would be wrong in doing so but we would still want it.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milan Lucic's success built on controlled aggression - ESPN Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of horse shit. If Kaleta ran over Thomas, the Boston fans would be calling for Kaleta to serve a suspension until Thomas was able to come back...
> 
> NOT cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The leaugue has been very strict this year which tells me that Lucic, in the end, didn't break the rules.
> 
> That being said you are right, if someone hit thomas like that the bruins would have at least retaliated and us boston fans would be calling for a suspension....we would be wrong in doing so but we would still want it.
Click to expand...


MORE horseshit. Brendan Shanahan was wrong, he blew it. The NHL is an absolute JOKE, as usual. Shanahan said he wanted to ask Lucic questions about his 'intent'...gee, were they multiple choice questions Brendan? WTF do you expect Lucic to say: 'yea, I did it on purpose' 

Hey Brendan, I didn't mean to take out that guys eye with my stick, it was unintentional high sticking...Oh, OK...no suspension.

Hey officer, I didn't mean to run over that kid with my car, it was unintentional...Oh, OK...no charges.

I don't who this goof ball homer Joe McDonald is, but people with more credibility don't agree...

Kerry Fraser says Milan Lucic deserved two-game suspension






Brendan Shanahan was quick to condemn the Buffalo Sabres comments that goalies are becoming fair game after Milan Lucic wasnt suspended for his check on Ryan Miller, but one retired official thinks that Lindy Ruffs complaints are spot-on. Kerry Fraser claimed that Lucic deserved a two-game suspension in his TSN column:

I believe [Shanahan] really missed this call and has sent the wrong message. Like it or not, goalies enjoy preferred treatment similar to endangered species in the wild; at least up until this latest decision. It would now appear they are subjected to the same rules as any other player once they leave the protection of their nest! Lindy Ruff has every right to call foul on this non suspension. Milan Lucic should have been suspended for the next two (2) games.

Fraser goes on to explain that he attended a meeting with GMs and coaches in which it was generally agreed that goalies would be untouchable. Fraser also believed that the two-minute charging penalty should have been a major instead, so he disagreed with the on-ice officials as well as Shanahans ruling.

Long story short, theres at least one (former) official who claims that goalies arent fair game, even if theyre outside the crease.

Leaf's coach Ron Wilson: NHL needs 'to find a way to protect' its goalies 

Canucks notes: 'Lucic could have avoided it'

The Big Question: Is it officially open season on goalies?

BTW...

Matt Cooke's Hit On Marc Savard Goes Unpunished By Boston Bruins

How can you not retaliate after your star offensive player, Marc Savard, was clocked by the notorious Matt Cooke?

Cooke, who is a player who has been suspended a multitude of times for cheat shots.

This isnt your Daddys Big Bad Bruins.

If this happened in the days of Terry OReilly or even Lyndon Byers, Cooke would be holding his teeth in his hand.

Paging Milan Lucic.

Paging Shawn Thornton.

Paging Steve Begin.

Paging Claude Julien.

Why didnt the Bruins coach send one of his enforcers to avenge the hit on one of their team leaders?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Just like in our politics discussions you're getting overly dramatic because you disagree


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Just like in our politics discussions you're getting overly dramatic because you disagree



I'm sure getting better at recognizing this characteristic and using my scroll wheel.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Just like in our politics discussions you're getting overly dramatic because you disagree



Overly dramatic? Do you honestly believe Lucic would admit any intent? If intent was the issue, why not ask other players who were on the ice that night? Maybe he should have asked Sabre's defenseman Robyn Regehr: "That was part of their game plan, they had a couple other incidents when they were in there near the crease"

Was Kerry Frazer overly dramatic? Was Ron Wilson Overly dramatic? Were the Canuck players Overly dramatic?

Is Canucks winger Alex Burrows overly dramatic?

Im really surprised and even more confused, Canucks winger Alex Burrows said after the ruling. Ive been trying to figure it out and I dont know if goalies are in play now if theyre out of their crease. This might set a precedent. Shanahan played the game and he probably knew that he [Lucic] had time to move and growing up you learn you cant really hit the goalies. I would have dove at the puck or have tried to get out of the way.

I thought there would be repercussions. Were concerned. I thought we were trying to get those kind of hits out of this league and now it might be back to old-time hockey. The next thing you know, you might have a line brawl or a bench clearing.


The Hit Heard 'Round The Crease

Lucic deliberately ran over Miller, and it's surprising Shanahan saw it so differently. That Lucic then essentially taunted the Sabres, saying the Bruins would never stand for such an insult to their goalie, will help produce fireworks next week that NHL.com will gleefully both promote and then feature on its website.

But in it's "war" against concussions, the league seems to have excluded goalies from the endangered list. Right now, given the Reimer and Miller incidents/injuries, you'd have to argue there's evidence that taking a run at the other guy's goalie is more than worth it.


----------



## Ropey

&#8593;
*overly dramatic*
&#8595;
&#8595;
*scroll*
&#8595;
&#8595;
&#8595;





PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, the crease is your friend Mr Miller, Milan Lucic is not your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was reversed they would still be pulling bruins off of sabers players today!
> 
> 
> or this would have happened
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txBVdz6UO3U]Tim Thomas drills Henrik Sedin 6/6/11 1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


It will happen in the playoff anyway imo and so it should, again imo. 

Then it's a different time and story. Reg vs Playoffs.


----------



## Bfgrn

Ropey said:


> &#8593;
> *overly dramatic*
> &#8595;
> &#8595;
> *scroll*
> &#8595;
> &#8595;
> &#8595;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, the crease is your friend Mr Miller, Milan Lucic is not your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was reversed they would still be pulling bruins off of sabers players today!
> 
> 
> or this would have happened
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txBVdz6UO3U]Tim Thomas drills Henrik Sedin 6/6/11 1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will happen in the playoff anyway imo and so it should, again imo.
> 
> Then it's a different time and story. Reg vs Playoffs.
Click to expand...


I guess Ryan Miller is being over dramatic. Or maybe it's the Boston doctors who diagnosed that he suffered a concussion.


----------



## Ropey

No, not Ryan Miller being overly dramatic as he's stating his case.  You're stating his case as if it is the only case.

It's not.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Well miller is a drama queen but that isn't what I was saying.

I was saying you were going overboard (overdramatic) in your response and getting way to fired up about it for me.


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Well miller is a drama queen but that isn't what I was saying.
> 
> I was saying you were going overboard (overdramatic) in your response and getting way to fired up about it for me.



Ryan might well be setting up litigation. 

Bfgrn has no excuse...


----------



## Bfgrn

Ropey said:


> No, not Ryan Miller being overly dramatic as he's stating his case.  You're stating his case as if it is the only case.
> 
> It's not.



Lucic's hit on Ryan Miller IS the topic PLYMCO_PILGRIM and I were discussing.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Well miller is a drama queen but that isn't what I was saying.
> 
> I was saying you were going overboard (overdramatic) in your response and getting way to fired up about it for me.



It has nothing to do with you. Get over yourself.

I have been following the NHL since the 1960's. I played and coached the sport. I have USA Hockey coaching accreditation.

Hockey is a great sport, it's the fastest team sport on the planet. But the NHL has always been a Mickey Mouse run organization. I watched as Fred Shero and the Broad Street Bullies turned the NHL into Slap Shot and the Hansen brothers...the league did NOTHING. It took the great Montreal Canadien teams of Scotty Bowman to dispatch that goon style of play. I watched the league award the Stanley Cup on Sabre's ice to the Dallas Stars when Brent Hull was given credit for NO GOAL...the league did NOTHING. 

The NHL rarely gets it right. Lucic ran through Miller. There was not even a hint Lucic tried to hold up. And for Shanahan to explain his decision based on 'intent' is ludicrous. NO player is going to self incriminate himself. It is childish to believe otherwise.

You are being blinded by partisanship.


----------



## Ropey

Bfgrn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not Ryan Miller being overly dramatic as he's stating his case.  You're stating his case as if it is the only case.
> 
> It's not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucic's hit on Ryan Miller IS the topic PLYMCO_PILGRIM and I were discussing.
Click to expand...


Yes, but you are detaching it as if it stands alone.  Litigation will see if that's the case and until then, it's just opinions. 

You have yours which has been validated as a valid opinion. Now you are attempting to show it as the only right one and that's where your anxiety and drama comes up.

In defense of you, not the opinions.  

imo


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well miller is a drama queen but that isn't what I was saying.
> 
> I was saying you were going overboard (overdramatic) in your response and getting way to fired up about it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with you. Get over yourself.
> 
> I have been following the NHL since the 1960's. I played and coached the sport. I have USA Hockey coaching accreditation.
> 
> Hockey is a great sport, it's the fastest team sport on the planet. But the NHL has always been a Mickey Mouse run organization. I watched as Fred Shero and the Broad Street Bullies turned the NHL into Slap Shot and the Hansen brothers...the league did NOTHING. It took the great Montreal Canadien teams of Scotty Bowman to dispatch that goon style of play. I watched the league award the Stanley Cup on Sabre's ice to the Dallas Stars when Brent Hull was given credit for NO GOAL...the league did NOTHING.
> 
> The NHL rarely gets it right. Lucic ran through Miller. There was not even a hint Lucic tried to hold up. And for Shanahan to explain his decision based on 'intent' is ludicrous. NO player is going to self incriminate himself. It is childish to believe otherwise.
> 
> You are being blinded by partisanship.
Click to expand...


I already told you if it happened to Thomas bruins fans would be calling for the same treatment you are and I also said they would be wrong.

Like I said from the beginning I didn't think it was a dirty hit, you did, hence our real dissagreement.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well miller is a drama queen but that isn't what I was saying.
> 
> I was saying you were going overboard (overdramatic) in your response and getting way to fired up about it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with you. Get over yourself.
> 
> I have been following the NHL since the 1960's. I played and coached the sport. I have USA Hockey coaching accreditation.
> 
> Hockey is a great sport, it's the fastest team sport on the planet. But the NHL has always been a Mickey Mouse run organization. I watched as Fred Shero and the Broad Street Bullies turned the NHL into Slap Shot and the Hansen brothers...the league did NOTHING. It took the great Montreal Canadien teams of Scotty Bowman to dispatch that goon style of play. I watched the league award the Stanley Cup on Sabre's ice to the Dallas Stars when Brent Hull was given credit for NO GOAL...the league did NOTHING.
> 
> The NHL rarely gets it right. Lucic ran through Miller. There was not even a hint Lucic tried to hold up. And for Shanahan to explain his decision based on 'intent' is ludicrous. NO player is going to self incriminate himself. It is childish to believe otherwise.
> 
> You are being blinded by partisanship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you if it happened to Thomas bruins fans would be calling for the same treatment you are and I also said they would be wrong.
> 
> Like I said from the beginning I didn't think it was a dirty hit, you did, hence our real dissagreement.
Click to expand...


I didn't say it was a dirty hit. It is an illegal hit. It is against the rules to hit a goaltender, in or out of the crease. If Lucic hit a defenseman, that would be a legal hit.

All laws and rules are built on precedent. The steamroll hit Lucic laid on Miller set the precedent...it is merely a 2 minute minor...THAT is what Shanahan and the league are saying. And THAT is unacceptable. 

Leaf's coach Ron Wilson: "However, a goaltender's more or less defenceless in some of those situations. They're not wearing the same type of equipment, they're not built to absorb a 250-pound freight train running you over. Whereas a defenceman may. That's the debate that's going to go on in the next couple of days. Should we be protecting goaltenders?" 

The league has opened up a can of worms. Shanahan blew it. I agree with what Ron Wilson and Kerry Frazer said. 

I suggest you think about it. Without Thomas, the Cup would be somewhere else, and the rest of the league knows it. If Thomas were taken out like Miller in the playoffs, Boston fans would still be reminiscing about Bobby Orr scoring the winning goal flying through the air, his arms raised in victory  as his shot got by goaltender Glenn Hall.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Gotta love Thomas

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMGAZbIrdSY]Thomas&#39; Quick Glove 11/15/2011 [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

League General Managers send Shanahan a message...you were WRONG, Lucic should have been suspended.

TORONTO - The next player to hammer a goaltender outside of his crease isn't likely to get off as easily as Milan Lucic.

A discussion among the league's 30 general managers Tuesday produced a strong consensus that goalies need to be better protected - even when they stray from their own goal to play the puck. That's exactly what Buffalo's Ryan Miller was doing on Saturday night when he suffered a concussion after taking a hit from Lucic.

After learning Tuesday that roughly two-thirds of GMs would have preferred to see a suspension in the case, Shanahan acknowledged that his mandate had been altered.

"I think there's certainly a very heightened sensitivity to the goalies and the future of all the goalies in this league," he said. "Certainly they're not fair game. I think that players have to understand that. The general managers expressed to me the importance of all the players on the ice but also the extreme importance of the goaltender in that position.

"So I do think that's something as a message to the players around the league, if anybody does think that it's a tactic and a tactic that is a smart gamble on their part, it won't be."


----------



## zonly1

Bfgrn said:


> League General Managers send Shanahan a message...you were WRONG, Lucic should have been suspended.
> 
> TORONTO - The next player to hammer a goaltender outside of his crease isn't likely to get off as easily as Milan Lucic.
> 
> A discussion among the league's 30 general managers Tuesday produced a strong consensus that goalies need to be better protected - even when they stray from their own goal to play the puck. That's exactly what Buffalo's Ryan Miller was doing on Saturday night when he suffered a concussion after taking a hit from Lucic.
> 
> After learning Tuesday that roughly two-thirds of GMs would have preferred to see a suspension in the case, Shanahan acknowledged that his mandate had been altered.
> 
> "I think there's certainly a very heightened sensitivity to the goalies and the future of all the goalies in this league," he said. "Certainly they're not fair game. I think that players have to understand that. The general managers expressed to me the importance of all the players on the ice but also the extreme importance of the goaltender in that position.
> 
> "So I do think that's something as a message to the players around the league, if anybody does think that it's a tactic and a tactic that is a smart gamble on their part, it won't be."


Let them play.  Great play Lucic lighting up a goalie who went to far out of his area but never the less, there was no intent to hurt..a collision happen and lucic was bracing for it otherwise miller would have wound up in the glass.  Flashback on Van Ryan.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ptIZdjGfjs]Milan Lucic hits Mike Van Ryn through the Glass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

zonly1 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> League General Managers send Shanahan a message...you were WRONG, Lucic should have been suspended.
> 
> TORONTO - The next player to hammer a goaltender outside of his crease isn't likely to get off as easily as Milan Lucic.
> 
> A discussion among the league's 30 general managers Tuesday produced a strong consensus that goalies need to be better protected - even when they stray from their own goal to play the puck. That's exactly what Buffalo's Ryan Miller was doing on Saturday night when he suffered a concussion after taking a hit from Lucic.
> 
> After learning Tuesday that roughly two-thirds of GMs would have preferred to see a suspension in the case, Shanahan acknowledged that his mandate had been altered.
> 
> "I think there's certainly a very heightened sensitivity to the goalies and the future of all the goalies in this league," he said. "Certainly they're not fair game. I think that players have to understand that. The general managers expressed to me the importance of all the players on the ice but also the extreme importance of the goaltender in that position.
> 
> "So I do think that's something as a message to the players around the league, if anybody does think that it's a tactic and a tactic that is a smart gamble on their part, it won't be."
> 
> 
> 
> Let them play.  Great play Lucic lighting up a goalie who went to far out of his area but never the less, there was no intent to hurt..a collision happen and lucic was bracing for it otherwise miller would have wound up in the glass.  Flashback on Van Ryan.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ptIZdjGfjs]Milan Lucic hits Mike Van Ryn through the Glass - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I would go with a 2 minute minor and that's about it...Goalies should keep their butts where they belong, in goal making saves.

My guess is Ryan Miller is more pissed at his team mates for not kicking Lucic's ass.

Let the players handle this melodrama...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Some people want to ban this stuff from hockey too, I think its part of hockey and should stay (from last night's game)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEEi_Shj2VQ]Thornton Vs. Boll Hockey Fight 11/17/2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

zonly1 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> League General Managers send Shanahan a message...you were WRONG, Lucic should have been suspended.
> 
> TORONTO - The next player to hammer a goaltender outside of his crease isn't likely to get off as easily as Milan Lucic.
> 
> A discussion among the league's 30 general managers Tuesday produced a strong consensus that goalies need to be better protected - even when they stray from their own goal to play the puck. That's exactly what Buffalo's Ryan Miller was doing on Saturday night when he suffered a concussion after taking a hit from Lucic.
> 
> After learning Tuesday that roughly two-thirds of GMs would have preferred to see a suspension in the case, Shanahan acknowledged that his mandate had been altered.
> 
> "I think there's certainly a very heightened sensitivity to the goalies and the future of all the goalies in this league," he said. "Certainly they're not fair game. I think that players have to understand that. The general managers expressed to me the importance of all the players on the ice but also the extreme importance of the goaltender in that position.
> 
> "So I do think that's something as a message to the players around the league, if anybody does think that it's a tactic and a tactic that is a smart gamble on their part, it won't be."
> 
> 
> 
> Let them play.  Great play Lucic lighting up a goalie who went to far out of his area but never the less, there was no intent to hurt..a collision happen and lucic was bracing for it otherwise miller would have wound up in the glass.  Flashback on Van Ryan.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ptIZdjGfjs]Milan Lucic hits Mike Van Ryn through the Glass - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


zonly1'	

Probie still throwin'em

Probie's brain says he was absorbin'em.





*A study shows the late Bob Probert, at left, had a 
degenerative brain condition when he died at 45.
*
Researchers: Bob Probert had CTE

Bob Probert knew the fierce pounding he dished out and received over 16 seasons as an NHL enforcer was taking its toll as he got older. That's why he wanted his brain to be analyzed once he died.

Even though heart failure ultimately ended his life last July at age 45, Probert also was living with a damaged brain.

Researchers at Boston University said Thursday that Probert had the degenerative brain disease Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Bfgrn said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> League General Managers send Shanahan a message...you were WRONG, Lucic should have been suspended.
> 
> TORONTO - The next player to hammer a goaltender outside of his crease isn't likely to get off as easily as Milan Lucic.
> 
> A discussion among the league's 30 general managers Tuesday produced a strong consensus that goalies need to be better protected - even when they stray from their own goal to play the puck. That's exactly what Buffalo's Ryan Miller was doing on Saturday night when he suffered a concussion after taking a hit from Lucic.
> 
> After learning Tuesday that roughly two-thirds of GMs would have preferred to see a suspension in the case, Shanahan acknowledged that his mandate had been altered.
> 
> "I think there's certainly a very heightened sensitivity to the goalies and the future of all the goalies in this league," he said. "Certainly they're not fair game. I think that players have to understand that. The general managers expressed to me the importance of all the players on the ice but also the extreme importance of the goaltender in that position.
> 
> "So I do think that's something as a message to the players around the league, if anybody does think that it's a tactic and a tactic that is a smart gamble on their part, it won't be."
> 
> 
> 
> Let them play.  Great play Lucic lighting up a goalie who went to far out of his area but never the less, there was no intent to hurt..a collision happen and lucic was bracing for it otherwise miller would have wound up in the glass.  Flashback on Van Ryan.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ptIZdjGfjs]Milan Lucic hits Mike Van Ryn through the Glass - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> zonly1'
> 
> Probie still throwin'em
> 
> Probie's brain says he was absorbin'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A study shows the late Bob Probert, at left, had a
> degenerative brain condition when he died at 45.
> *
> Researchers: Bob Probert had CTE
> 
> Bob Probert knew the fierce pounding he dished out and received over 16 seasons as an NHL enforcer was taking its toll as he got older. That's why he wanted his brain to be analyzed once he died.
> 
> Even though heart failure ultimately ended his life last July at age 45, Probert also was living with a damaged brain.
> 
> Researchers at Boston University said Thursday that Probert had the degenerative brain disease Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy.
Click to expand...


Same thing happens to fighters like boxers and kickboxers.

Its part of the sport, if you don't want to take that risk then don't be an enforcer


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let them play.  Great play Lucic lighting up a goalie who went to far out of his area but never the less, there was no intent to hurt..a collision happen and lucic was bracing for it otherwise miller would have wound up in the glass.  Flashback on Van Ryan.
> Milan Lucic hits Mike Van Ryn through the Glass - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonly1'
> 
> Probie still throwin'em
> 
> Probie's brain says he was absorbin'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A study shows the late Bob Probert, at left, had a
> degenerative brain condition when he died at 45.
> *
> Researchers: Bob Probert had CTE
> 
> Bob Probert knew the fierce pounding he dished out and received over 16 seasons as an NHL enforcer was taking its toll as he got older. That's why he wanted his brain to be analyzed once he died.
> 
> Even though heart failure ultimately ended his life last July at age 45, Probert also was living with a damaged brain.
> 
> Researchers at Boston University said Thursday that Probert had the degenerative brain disease Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing happens to fighters like boxers and kickboxers.
> 
> Its part of the sport, if you don't want to take that risk then don't be an enforcer
Click to expand...


There is more to it than just your entertainment...

Trio of hockey enforcer deaths no coincidence  Laraque

*Former Oiler says there are constant worries for players who make a living fighting in NHL*





*Colourful tough guy Wade Belak was found dead on Wednesday in Toronto from an apparent suicide.*

EDMONTON - In the wake of Wade Belaks suicide, retired heavyweight Georges Laraque doesnt think its happenstance that three NHL players who made their living as fighters have shockingly died over the summer.

A coincidence? No, said the former Edmonton Oilers tough guy, who now is host of a sportstalk show in Montreal modelled after TSNs Off The Record.

Laraque has been bowled over by the deaths of Derek Boogaard, Rick Rypien and now Wade Belak in the last few months.

This job is so hard, physically and mentally, said Laraque. You can go to a movie theatre the night before a game, and youre thinking of the fight youre going to get into the next day. Like, you have to fight Boogaard. Then that games over and its like OK, I have to fight Jody Shelley. After that its Brian McGrattan. You try not to think about it, but you start with the drugs or the alcohol and that creates the problem.

Read more: Trio of hockey enforcer deaths no coincidence


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Like I said, if you are worried about it do NOT be an enforcer.  If you can't be on a team without being an enforcer than maybe your skill level isn't high enough to play in the NHL.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKvqZUGrsaQ]Blue Jackets @ Bruins 11/17/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> zonly1'
> 
> Probie still throwin'em
> 
> Probie's brain says he was absorbin'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A study shows the late Bob Probert, at left, had a
> degenerative brain condition when he died at 45.
> *
> Researchers: Bob Probert had CTE
> 
> Bob Probert knew the fierce pounding he dished out and received over 16 seasons as an NHL enforcer was taking its toll as he got older. That's why he wanted his brain to be analyzed once he died.
> 
> Even though heart failure ultimately ended his life last July at age 45, Probert also was living with a damaged brain.
> 
> Researchers at Boston University said Thursday that Probert had the degenerative brain disease Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happens to fighters like boxers and kickboxers.
> 
> Its part of the sport, if you don't want to take that risk then don't be an enforcer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is more to it than just your entertainment...
> 
> Trio of hockey enforcer deaths no coincidence &#8212; Laraque
> 
> *Former Oiler says there are constant worries for players who make a living fighting in NHL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Colourful tough guy Wade Belak was found dead on Wednesday in Toronto from an apparent suicide.*
> 
> EDMONTON - In the wake of Wade Belak&#8217;s suicide, retired heavyweight Georges Laraque doesn&#8217;t think it&#8217;s happenstance that three NHL players who made their living as fighters have shockingly died over the summer.
> 
> &#8220;A coincidence? No,&#8221; said the former Edmonton Oilers&#8217; tough guy, who now is host of a sportstalk show in Montreal modelled after TSN&#8217;s Off The Record.
> 
> Laraque has been bowled over by the deaths of Derek Boogaard, Rick Rypien and now Wade Belak in the last few months.
> 
> &#8220;This job is so hard, physically and mentally,&#8221; said Laraque. &#8220;You can go to a movie theatre the night before a game, and you&#8217;re thinking of the fight you&#8217;re going to get into the next day. Like, you have to fight Boogaard. Then that game&#8217;s over and it&#8217;s like &#8216;OK, I have to fight Jody Shelley.&#8217; After that it&#8217;s Brian McGrattan. You try not to think about it, but you start with the drugs or the alcohol and that creates the problem.&#8221;
> 
> Read more: Trio of hockey enforcer deaths no coincidence
Click to expand...

Mark Rypien wasn't a fighter.

Probie was the best during his time but it didn't help with his off ice activities and being arrested for what?  ....when probie left the wings, management made negative comments in that regard


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lucic's first shift buffalo sends out their "fighter".....Lucic still has the skills


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Lucic's first shift buffalo sends out their "fighter".....Lucic still has the skills



It was a good hockey game for fans who understand the sport. Buffalo had the better scoring chances, but they only count when the red light goes on. Thomas was stellar in the shootout. But both net-minders played great.

Pound for pound, the toughest player on the ice was the smallest in stature and biggest in heart and grit...
*
Nathan Gerbe*...At 5'5" in height, Gerbe is the shortest player in the NHL.





*Watch out, or the little guy will light you up.*



In a crucial game during the stretch run of the 2010-2011 season, the Sabres were doggedly trying to hold onto a slim 1-0 lead against the Montreal Canadiens. With under thirty seconds left, the Canadiens had an extra attacker and were applying massive pressure in the Sabres zone. A scrappy Gerbe was badgering opponents and finally knocked the puck loose whereupon he recovered it and scored an empty net goal.

Skip ahead to 5:20
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsMVcDtvd40&feature=player_embedded]Sabres at Canadiens - March 22, 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


>



Toronto looked real good until a little over halfway through the 2nd and the 3rd periods on saturday.   

Tonight should be great....Pittsburg VS Boston!


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Toronto looked real good until ...



about 1970...  



PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Tonight should be great....Pittsburg VS Boston!



4PM - 

Go Pens....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto looked real good until ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 1970...
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight should be great....Pittsburg VS Boston!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4PM -
> 
> Go Pens....
Click to expand...


Ah yes you are on the west coast (can see that in your avatar) but here at the zakim bridge its at 7pm 

It should be a great game

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wez8m_uMCg]Bruins @ Penguins 11/10/10 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto looked real good until ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 1970...
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight should be great....Pittsburg VS Boston!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4PM -
> 
> Go Pens....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes you are on the west coast (can see that in your avatar) but here at the zakim bridge its at 7pm
> 
> It should be a great game
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wez8m_uMCg]Bruins @ Penguins 11/10/10 - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I'm actually in BC but I have family in California. Times the same here as well as SF.   It will be a good game. 

If Thomas sits on his thumb.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Thomas or Rask........hmmmm....I'm betting Thomas (haven't read any sports news so if they said who already I don't know)


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Thomas or Rask........hmmmm....I'm betting Thomas (haven't read any sports news so if they said who already I don't know)



It will be Thomas barring any unforeseen circumstances.  So....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas or Rask........hmmmm....I'm betting Thomas (haven't read any sports news so if they said who already I don't know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be Thomas barring any unforeseen circumstances.  So....
Click to expand...


LETS GO BRUINS!!!!!!!!!

Seguin V Crosby


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas or Rask........hmmmm....I'm betting Thomas (haven't read any sports news so if they said who already I don't know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be Thomas barring any unforeseen circumstances.  So....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LETS GO BRUINS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seguin V Crosby
Click to expand...


They can both take the air out of a crowd, and the other team....


----------



## Ropey

Looks like Toronto and Boston tonight.


----------



## bobcollum

The B's are just rolling right now...14-0-1 in their last 15.


----------



## Ropey

bobcollum said:


> The B's are just rolling right now...14-0-1 in their last 15.



I agree. Who cares how fast they came out of the gate.  It's all about peaking at the correct time.   They made their peak last year.  Now they know....


----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> The B's are just rolling right now...14-0-1 in their last 15.



We will lose tonight.

I knows it against Winnepeg but it's the second night of back to back road games and their third game in four nights.

The Jets haven't played since Saturday....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The B's are just rolling right now...14-0-1 in their last 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will lose tonight.
> 
> I knows it against Winnepeg but it's the second night of back to back road games and their third game in four nights.
> 
> The Jets haven't played since Saturday....
Click to expand...


We will see about that


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Looks like Toronto and Boston tonight.



Did I call it?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Toronto and Boston tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I call it?
Click to expand...


Same score.....but 2 more fights...well one fight and one "grapple"  LOL


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Toronto and Boston tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I call it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same score.....but 2 more fights...well one fight and one "grapple"  LOL
Click to expand...


There will only be grappling if the Occupy the NHL group has anything to say about it...




Ah, what's the game coming to....


----------



## zonly1

Getting a little tick off on the sharks last 10 games, 3-5-2.  Wilson made the trades but some how the players and coache(s) haven't figure out a winning strategy.  Jumbo needs to produce more..shoot the puck and quit being so perfect.


----------



## Article 15

zonly1 said:


> Getting a little tick off on the sharks last 10 games, 3-5-2.  Wilson made the trades but some how the players and coache(s) haven't figure out a winning strategy.  Jumbo needs to produce more..shoot the puck and quit being so perfect.



Trade Thornton for a bag of pucks and start over.

Worked for us.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a little tick off on the sharks last 10 games, 3-5-2.  Wilson made the trades but some how the players and coache(s) haven't figure out a winning strategy.  Jumbo needs to produce more..shoot the puck and quit being so perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Thornton for a bag of pucks and start over.
> 
> Worked for us.
Click to expand...


It sure did!  Lets GO BRUINS!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztyi5jhdZWc]Phish style "Lets Go Bruins" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The B's are just rolling right now...14-0-1 in their last 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will lose tonight.
> 
> I knows it against Winnepeg but it's the second night of back to back road games and their third game in four nights.
> 
> The Jets haven't played since Saturday....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will see about that
Click to expand...


Called that one, BTW, didn't I?

Looks like I have the pulse of the team down almost as well as Handsome Ralph does.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will lose tonight.
> 
> I knows it against Winnepeg but it's the second night of back to back road games and their third game in four nights.
> 
> The Jets haven't played since Saturday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will see about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called that one, BTW, didn't I?
> 
> Looks like I have the pulse of the team down almost as well as Handsome Ralph does.
Click to expand...


But who was right (for the first time in about 20 years) about them winning the stanley cup last year 


Yeah yeah I know, even a broken clock is right twice a day LOL


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will see about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called that one, BTW, didn't I?
> 
> Looks like I have the pulse of the team down almost as well as Handsome Ralph does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But who was right (for the first time in about 20 years) about them winning the stanley cup last year
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah I know, even a broken clock is right twice a day LOL
Click to expand...


lol

Pfft

I never doubted them one second last year.*



*Total lie


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called that one, BTW, didn't I?
> 
> Looks like I have the pulse of the team down almost as well as Handsome Ralph does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But who was right (for the first time in about 20 years) about them winning the stanley cup last year
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah I know, even a broken clock is right twice a day LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Pfft
> 
> I never doubted them one second last year.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Total lie
Click to expand...


You are NEVER a pessimist about the bruins...nope...never... 

Hey my cousin wont play poker on fridays...you guys want to do saturday instead or just chill tonight?


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> But who was right (for the first time in about 20 years) about them winning the stanley cup last year
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah I know, even a broken clock is right twice a day LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Pfft
> 
> I never doubted them one second last year.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Total lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are NEVER a pessimist about the bruins...nope...never...
> 
> Hey my cousin wont play poker on fridays...you guys want to do saturday instead or just chill tonight?
Click to expand...


Yeah, man, whatever.  I don't give a shit.


----------



## zonly1

Article 15 said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a little tick off on the sharks last 10 games, 3-5-2.  Wilson made the trades but some how the players and coache(s) haven't figure out a winning strategy.  Jumbo needs to produce more..shoot the puck and quit being so perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Thornton for a bag of pucks and start over.
> 
> Worked for us.
Click to expand...

Remind me not to ask your opinion.
Yeah will see at game 82.......in the meantime50+ to play.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

zonly1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a little tick off on the sharks last 10 games, 3-5-2.  Wilson made the trades but some how the players and coache(s) haven't figure out a winning strategy.  Jumbo needs to produce more..shoot the puck and quit being so perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Thornton for a bag of pucks and start over.
> 
> Worked for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me not to ask your opinion.
> Yeah will see at game 82.......in the meantime50+ to play.
Click to expand...


Well...I mean...article does have a point. 

Look at the bruins development after trading, who was arguably our best player at the time when we traded, Thorton.

Side note: Article and I were watching slapshot this weekend........they used the term "puck bag" when talking about the hansen trade


----------



## Article 15

Hat trick for Marshmont tonight as the Bruins wax the Panthers 8-0

Florida Panthers vs. Boston Bruins - Boxscore - December 23, 2011 - ESPN

Side note: I made a +/- 20 goals bet for Marchand with a buddy at work at the start of the season.  For every goal over 20 I get five bucks.

Sitting pretty right now.


----------



## Article 15

zonly1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a little tick off on the sharks last 10 games, 3-5-2.  Wilson made the trades but some how the players and coache(s) haven't figure out a winning strategy.  Jumbo needs to produce more..shoot the puck and quit being so perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Thornton for a bag of pucks and start over.
> 
> Worked for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me not to ask your opinion.
> Yeah will see at game 82.......in the meantime50+ to play.
Click to expand...


That was a joke.

But anyway........... you will never, ever win with Joe Thornton as one of you primary players.


----------



## Article 15

Seven different Bruins score a goal as the smash the Calgary Flames 9-0 heading towards a Stanley Cup Finals rematch against the Canucks this Saturday.

What a pathetic team Calgary is.  They lose a game 9-0 and they never tried to pick a fight.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Seven different Bruins score a goal as the smash the Calgary Flames 9-0 heading towards a Stanley Cup Finals rematch against the Canucks this Saturday.
> 
> What a pathetic team Calgary is.  They lose a game 9-0 and they never tried to pick a fight.



Did you see the game wednesday vs NJ?   

OMG the bruins made both teams look BAD!


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seven different Bruins score a goal as the smash the Calgary Flames 9-0 heading towards a Stanley Cup Finals rematch against the Canucks this Saturday.
> 
> What a pathetic team Calgary is.  They lose a game 9-0 and they never tried to pick a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the game wednesday vs NJ?
> 
> OMG the bruins made both teams look BAD!
Click to expand...


I can only watch like 8 minutes of each game while I am getting ready for work but I listen to it on the way into town.

They are mauling teams.


----------



## Article 15

Settling old scores as well.  Eat a dick, Torres.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLOjQcyA8uc]Adam McQuaid fights Raffi Torres w/SlowMo 12/28/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Settling old scores as well.  Eat a dick, Torres.
> 
> Adam McQuaid fights Raffi Torres w/SlowMo 12/28/11 - YouTube



I was watching that one live....that fight was nasty....McKiller!

I have to work tommorrow but you can bet I'll have it on the TV and on the Tivo in case there is work during the game .    It should be an epic game even if it is at 1pm.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Article 15 said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a little tick off on the sharks last 10 games, 3-5-2.  Wilson made the trades but some how the players and coache(s) haven't figure out a winning strategy.  Jumbo needs to produce more..shoot the puck and quit being so perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Thornton for a bag of pucks and start over.
> 
> Worked for us.
Click to expand...


Thornton's impact on the Sharks has been far greater than the results for the Bruins, the Sharks have made the playoffs every year since the trade and I'd consider them an elite team, among the top 5 in the NHL since the trade. The eventual signings of Chara and Savard worked okay  but you traded off Sturm, Primeau and Stuart anyway. 

Granted, the Sharks have kinda turtled in the playoffs and Bruins finally won after almost 40 years but Thornton still remains one of the best play maker's in the NHL.


----------



## Article 15

Lumpy 1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a little tick off on the sharks last 10 games, 3-5-2.  Wilson made the trades but some how the players and coache(s) haven't figure out a winning strategy.  Jumbo needs to produce more..shoot the puck and quit being so perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Thornton for a bag of pucks and start over.
> 
> Worked for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thornton's impact on the Sharks has been far greater than the results for the Bruins, the Sharks have made the playoffs every year since the trade and I'd consider them an elite team, among the top 5 in the NHL since the trade. The eventual signings of Chara and Savard worked okay  but you traded off Sturm, Primeau and Stuart anyway.
> 
> Granted, the Sharks have kinda turtled in the playoffs and Bruins finally won after almost 40 years but Thornton still remains one of the best play maker's in the NHL.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the Sharks got our deadweight "leader" and haven't won shit. The Bruins are now a completely restructured team loaded with young talent that is signed for the next few seasons as opposed to having to rely on a choke artist like Thornton to provide the bulk of the offense.  Oh, and they are defending Cup Champs.  Mark my words, that doesn't happen with Joe still on our team wearing a C.  

The Sharks suck
Thornton sucks

The Bruins are leading the NHL in goals scored and are blowing the league out of the water in goal differential despite not having a player in the top 20 in points.

Oh, and there isn't a team in the league that can out tough them either.

Balance, we has it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Article 15 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Thornton for a bag of pucks and start over.
> 
> Worked for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thornton's impact on the Sharks has been far greater than the results for the Bruins, the Sharks have made the playoffs every year since the trade and I'd consider them an elite team, among the top 5 in the NHL since the trade. The eventual signings of Chara and Savard worked okay  but you traded off Sturm, Primeau and Stuart anyway.
> 
> Granted, the Sharks have kinda turtled in the playoffs and Bruins finally won after almost 40 years but Thornton still remains one of the best play maker's in the NHL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Sharks got our deadweight "leader" and haven't won shit. The Bruins are now a completely restructured team loaded with young talent that is signed for the next few seasons as opposed to having to rely on a choke artist like Thornton to provide the bulk of the offense.  Oh, and they are defending Cup Champs.  Mark my words, that doesn't happen with Joe still on our team wearing a C.
> 
> The Sharks suck
> Thornton sucks
> 
> The Bruins are leading the NHL in goals scored and are blowing the league out of the water in goal differential despite not having a player in the top 20 in points.
> 
> Oh, and there isn't a team in the league that can out tough them either.
> 
> Balance, we has it.
Click to expand...


mmm. the Sharks are 4 to 0 in Boston as I recall, since the trade..

Bruins fans hate the players that have gladly left them..recall.. Ray Bourque, Bobby Orr, Phil Esposito, Kessel and lets just add Thornton to the list mmmkay.....

Joe wanted to be traded, he had an eye injury, he had the most points on the team and  Bruins management wanted that cheap shot artist Chara.

btw Thornton's from my home town... London, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Article 15

Lumpy 1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thornton's impact on the Sharks has been far greater than the results for the Bruins, the Sharks have made the playoffs every year since the trade and I'd consider them an elite team, among the top 5 in the NHL since the trade. The eventual signings of Chara and Savard worked okay  but you traded off Sturm, Primeau and Stuart anyway.
> 
> Granted, the Sharks have kinda turtled in the playoffs and Bruins finally won after almost 40 years but Thornton still remains one of the best play maker's in the NHL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Sharks got our deadweight "leader" and haven't won shit. The Bruins are now a completely restructured team loaded with young talent that is signed for the next few seasons as opposed to having to rely on a choke artist like Thornton to provide the bulk of the offense.  Oh, and they are defending Cup Champs.  Mark my words, that doesn't happen with Joe still on our team wearing a C.
> 
> The Sharks suck
> Thornton sucks
> 
> The Bruins are leading the NHL in goals scored and are blowing the league out of the water in goal differential despite not having a player in the top 20 in points.
> 
> Oh, and there isn't a team in the league that can out tough them either.
> 
> Balance, we has it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mmm. the Sharks are 4 to 0 in Boston as I recall, since the trade..
> 
> Bruins fans hate the players that have gladly left them..recall.. Ray Bourque, Bobby Orr, Phil Esposito, Kessel and lets just add Thornton to the list mmmkay.....
> 
> Joe wanted to be traded, he had an eye injury, he had the most points on the team and the Bruins wanted that cheap shot artist Chara.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.... The Buins have 1 Cup (and more to come) and the Sharks have 0 (and none on the way) since the trade.

Oh, yeah Bruins fans just hate Ray Bourque and Bobby Orr 

Nobody ever liked Mr. Irrelevant here....


----------



## Article 15

Lumpy 1 said:


> btw Thornton's from my home town... London, Ontario, Canada



Ah, this explains why you are defending him.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Article 15 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Sharks got our deadweight "leader" and haven't won shit. The Bruins are now a completely restructured team loaded with young talent that is signed for the next few seasons as opposed to having to rely on a choke artist like Thornton to provide the bulk of the offense.  Oh, and they are defending Cup Champs.  Mark my words, that doesn't happen with Joe still on our team wearing a C.
> 
> The Sharks suck
> Thornton sucks
> 
> The Bruins are leading the NHL in goals scored and are blowing the league out of the water in goal differential despite not having a player in the top 20 in points.
> 
> Oh, and there isn't a team in the league that can out tough them either.
> 
> Balance, we has it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm. the Sharks are 4 to 0 in Boston as I recall, since the trade..
> 
> Bruins fans hate the players that have gladly left them..recall.. Ray Bourque, Bobby Orr, Phil Esposito, Kessel and lets just add Thornton to the list mmmkay.....
> 
> Joe wanted to be traded, he had an eye injury, he had the most points on the team and the Bruins wanted that cheap shot artist Chara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... The Buins have 1 Cup (and more to come) and the Sharks have 0 (and none on the way) since the trade.
> 
> Oh, yeah Bruins fans just hate Ray Bourque and Bobby Orr
> 
> Nobody ever liked Mr. Irrelevant here....
Click to expand...


Okay sure, just bugging you with Orr, Bourque and Esposito...

Ya ya rub it in, Ya putz...

Hockey fans are the best.. we can agree on that, right...


----------



## Article 15

Lumpy 1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmm. the Sharks are 4 to 0 in Boston as I recall, since the trade..
> 
> Bruins fans hate the players that have gladly left them..recall.. Ray Bourque, Bobby Orr, Phil Esposito, Kessel and lets just add Thornton to the list mmmkay.....
> 
> Joe wanted to be traded, he had an eye injury, he had the most points on the team and the Bruins wanted that cheap shot artist Chara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... The Buins have 1 Cup (and more to come) and the Sharks have 0 (and none on the way) since the trade.
> 
> Oh, yeah Bruins fans just hate Ray Bourque and Bobby Orr
> 
> Nobody ever liked Mr. Irrelevant here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay sure, just bugging you with Orr, Bourque and Esposito...
> 
> Ya ya rub it in, Ya putz...
> 
> Hockey fans are the best.. we can agree on that, right...
Click to expand...


/agree


----------



## Article 15

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLOjQcyA8uc]Adam McQuaid fights Raffi Torres w/SlowMo 12/28/11 - YouTube[/ame]

McQuaid really is a scary guy....


----------



## Lumpy 1

Article 15 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... The Buins have 1 Cup (and more to come) and the Sharks have 0 (and none on the way) since the trade.
> 
> Oh, yeah Bruins fans just hate Ray Bourque and Bobby Orr
> 
> Nobody ever liked Mr. Irrelevant here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sure, just bugging you with Orr, Bourque and Esposito...
> 
> Ya ya rub it in, Ya putz...
> 
> Hockey fans are the best.. we can agree on that, right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /agree
Click to expand...


Thanks .. The Sharks need some nasty on their defense, as usual...imagine if Chara was interested...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lumpy 1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a little tick off on the sharks last 10 games, 3-5-2.  Wilson made the trades but some how the players and coache(s) haven't figure out a winning strategy.  Jumbo needs to produce more..shoot the puck and quit being so perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Thornton for a bag of pucks and start over.
> 
> Worked for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thornton's impact on the Sharks has been far greater than the results for the Bruins, the Sharks have made the playoffs every year since the trade and I'd consider them an elite team, among the top 5 in the NHL since the trade. The eventual signings of Chara and Savard worked okay  but you traded off Sturm, Primeau and Stuart anyway.
> 
> Granted, the Sharks have kinda turtled in the playoffs and Bruins finally won after almost 40 years but Thornton still remains one of the best play maker's in the NHL.
Click to expand...


I don't see Thorton with the Cup @ foxwoods


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Sharks got our deadweight "leader" and haven't won shit. The Bruins are now a completely restructured team loaded with young talent that is signed for the next few seasons as opposed to having to rely on a choke artist like Thornton to provide the bulk of the offense.  Oh, and they are defending Cup Champs.  Mark my words, that doesn't happen with Joe still on our team wearing a C.
> 
> The Sharks suck
> Thornton sucks
> 
> The Bruins are leading the NHL in goals scored and are blowing the league out of the water in goal differential despite not having a player in the top 20 in points.
> 
> Oh, and there isn't a team in the league that can out tough them either.
> 
> Balance, we has it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm. the Sharks are 4 to 0 in Boston as I recall, since the trade..
> 
> Bruins fans hate the players that have gladly left them..recall.. Ray Bourque, Bobby Orr, Phil Esposito, Kessel and lets just add Thornton to the list mmmkay.....
> 
> Joe wanted to be traded, he had an eye injury, he had the most points on the team and the Bruins wanted that cheap shot artist Chara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... The Buins have 1 Cup (and more to come) and the Sharks have 0 (and none on the way) since the trade.
> 
> Oh, yeah Bruins fans just hate Ray Bourque and Bobby Orr
> 
> Nobody ever liked Mr. Irrelevant here....
Click to expand...


We didn't want thorton to go, everyone here thought it was dumb at the time.  Today, looking back in hindsight, thank god we traded him or our team wouldn't be where it is today.

We always hated kessle, he was a shitbird even if he has some skills.

As far as #77.....some picutres

He did this:





Boston did this:


----------



## Article 15

I would have been happy with the Thornton trade if we actually got something back for him.  What we got was a bunch of mediocre crap.  That's what burned my ass about the trade, not Joe leaving per se'

I had seen him not get it done enough at that point.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

They are replaying Game7 Right now on nesn....yeah i'm not working but I'm at work 

"Oh sorry I'm all booked up"


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> They are replaying Game7 Right now on nesn....yeah i'm not working but I'm at work
> 
> "Oh sorry I'm all booked up"



Oh, hell yeah.

Not leaving the couch today! 

Game 7, the rematch, football, football


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Yeah my TIVO will have to handle the football for me at work.

I'm watching old playoff clips from last season right now for the B's....actually listening to this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDdRxZRpreE]Flem - Boston, GET UP! (Bruins 2011 Stanley Cup Champs Anthem) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

When I saw this my spine reverberated....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN5CBJuTNeU]Nathan Horton pouring Boston water on Vancouver ice at Game 7! - YouTube[/ame]

I knew there was no way we would lose.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Adam McQuaid fights Raffi Torres w/SlowMo 12/28/11 - YouTube
> 
> McQuaid really is a scary guy....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uB6PNbTtvU&feature=related]Adam McQuaid fights Paul Gaustad w/SlowMo 3/10/11 1080p HD - YouTube[/ame]

good brawl


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Then there is always the punch down   (3rd fight)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xpbTcygP1Y]Boston Bruins vs. Dallas Stars - 3 Fights in 4 Seconds - February 3rd, 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold

Did you hear Luongo isn't playing today?  Apparently he has a flat tire.

You shoulda heard them tearing him to shreds on Felcher and Spaz yesterday.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

manifold said:


> Did you hear Luongo isn't playing today?  Apparently he has a flat tire.
> 
> You shoulda heard them tearing him to shreds on Felcher and Spaz yesterday.



Flat Tire 

I did hear that.....i also hear that Sedin is happy that Marchand is playing  hmmmmmm 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEh53OWz0jU][HD] Brad Marchand punching Daniel Sedin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I also hear that Sedin is happy that Marchand is playing  hmmmmmm



Is that a joke or did you really hear that?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

manifold said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also hear that Sedin is happy that Marchand is playing  hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a joke or did you really hear that?
Click to expand...


Brad Marchand Expected to Play Against Canucks, Which Is Surprisingly Welcome News to Daniel Sedin - Boston Bruins - NESN.com



> What may be a bit surprising is that at least one Canuck is hoping that Marchand is on the ice on Saturday.
> 
> "He's a good player for that team," Vancouver forward Daniel Sedin said after his club practiced Friday afternoon at Harvard University. "You always want to play the best players and the best teams. That's why you play hockey. It should be fun."
> 
> Last year's Final wasn't much fun for Sedin. Not only did the Canucks lose in seven games, but Sedin was punished physically and humiliated by Marchand on two memorable occasions.


----------



## manifold

That's just Sissydeen saying what he thinks is the right thing to say.  For a minute there I actually thought he might have the sack to drop the gloves and make a run at Marchand.

What was I thinking.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

manifold said:


> That's just Sissydeen saying what he thinks is the right thing to say.  For a minute there I actually thought he might have the sack to drop the gloves and make a run at Marchand.
> 
> What was I thinking.



What does sedin stand for "two girls, no cup"  LOL


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> That's just Sissydeen saying what he thinks is the right thing to say.  For a minute there I actually thought he might have the sack to drop the gloves and make a run at Marchand.
> 
> What was I thinking.



A Sedin with a sack? 

Oh, man, you kill me dude!


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Then there is always the punch down   (3rd fight)
> 
> Boston Bruins vs. Dallas Stars - 3 Fights in 4 Seconds - February 3rd, 2011 - YouTube



That was epic.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> Did you hear Luongo isn't playing today?  Apparently he has a flat tire.
> 
> You shoulda heard them tearing him to shreds on Felcher and Spaz yesterday.



I was driving back home from Cumbies listening to them when the news broke.  I started a thread.

He's such a pussy.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I thought you went to bed article 


Yeah I was going to change the oil and rotate the tires in the shop truck but...well....I'm watching game 7 again!


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I thought you went to bed article
> 
> 
> Yeah I was going to change the oil and rotate the tires in the shop truck but...well....I'm watching game 7 again!



I started a beef stew.  It's a process.


----------



## Article 15

I forgot about that Hansen hit on Ference.

I hope Andy returns the favor today.

I really want to see a whole lot of ass kicking handed out today.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Good Game so far...i missed the fights though because, as I thought would happen, work actually came in when I decided to try and watch the game


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Good Game so far...i missed the fights though because, as I thought would happen, work actually came in when I decided to try and watch the game



In a nutshell, the Canucks are tough guys when it's six on one.  Not so much when it's one on one.


----------



## Valerie

Arg!


Bruins, Canucks get chippy; suspensions coming for Lucic, Marchand? | Puck Daddy - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Article 15

Valerie said:


> Arg!
> 
> 
> Bruins, Canucks get chippy; suspensions coming for Lucic, Marchand? | Puck Daddy - Yahoo! Sports



It's all good.  The Canucks proved themselves to be huge pussies.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arg!
> 
> 
> Bruins, Canucks get chippy; suspensions coming for Lucic, Marchand? | Puck Daddy - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good.  The Canucks proved themselves to be huge pussies.
Click to expand...


and then some

someone else on another forum said this

"**cough cough**11 power plays**cough cough**Boston scored 3 goals on the 5 on 5**cough cough**   I think I need some syrup.   -SP "


I just thought 6 canucks and 2 on the bench ganging up on Thorton said everything that I have to say about Vancouver


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Winnepeg V Boston tonight


----------



## manifold

Come on Rask!  wtf


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arg!
> 
> 
> Bruins, Canucks get chippy; suspensions coming for Lucic, Marchand? | Puck Daddy - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good.  The Canucks proved themselves to be huge pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then some
> 
> someone else on another forum said this
> 
> "**cough cough**11 power plays**cough cough**Boston scored 3 goals on the 5 on 5**cough cough**   I think I need some syrup.   -SP "
> 
> 
> I just thought 6 canucks and 2 on the bench ganging up on Thorton said everything that I have to say about Vancouver
Click to expand...


How someone can root for team that plays the way Vancouver does is beyond me.  They make Montreal look like the Flyers. Vancouver knows they can't beat the Bruins 5-5 so doing everything they can to get on a powerplay makes sense.  They are still by far the inferior hockey club.  If we meet them again in the Finals this year it wont go seven games.  More like Bruins in five.

And Lucic (pronouced LOO-chick, I don't care who the fuck says otherwise even him), getting kicked out of the game and Vancouver somehow having a 5-3 after that gang attack was one of the bigger officiating fails I've ever seen.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Come on Rask!  wtf



Apologies to Rask for my outrage.  Gord set me straight in the intermission.  What looked like a soft goal from a bad angle live actually ricocheted twice before it found the five hole.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Article 15

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10scJ5fWpeE]Marchand/Raymond hits side by side - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold

I know I know.

But Felcher and Spaz have a good point about that...

New rules and a new sheriff this year.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> I know I know.
> 
> But *Felcher and Spaz* have a good point about that...
> 
> New rules and a new sheriff this year.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> I know I know.
> 
> But Felcher and Spaz have a good point about that...
> 
> New rules and a new sheriff this year.



True but Elaine basically put a hit out on Marshmont yet his guy hit him lower.

I don't even care if it's game one of the finals, next time we meet them Ralph needs to start the game with a line of Luc, Thornton, and Campbell with Chara and McQuaid in the back and when the puck drops all their gloves drop whether the 'nucks are willing participants or not.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Marchand/Raymond hits side by side - YouTube



Can we email that to Shanahan?


----------



## Article 15

Pretty significant game jumps off in 45 minutes.  Top two teams in the East going at it.


----------



## Article 15

Poor Marc Savard.  Still struggling a bit.

Looking pudgy and out of shape.

Eff you Matt Cooke.


----------



## Article 15

Pretty good game so far.

New York's PK is damn good.


----------



## Article 15

Bruins caught in deep at the end of a PP and NY scores out of the box.  They deserved that.


----------



## Article 15

Annnnnnnnnnd Thornton just took an ass kicking.

Momentum not going the Bruins way.


----------



## Article 15

lol 

Or not.


----------



## Article 15

Let's try that again....

Momentum not going the Bruins way.


----------



## Article 15

That was unfortunate.


----------



## Article 15

There it is!


----------



## Article 15

Bruins really pouring it on.

The tie score is not indicative of what's happening on the ice.

Bruins controlling the action for most of the game.


----------



## Article 15

OT...that makes sense.


----------



## Article 15

Jeeeeeeeeez Andy WTF


----------



## Article 15

lol

Rask is flippin' out


----------



## Article 15

Well based on what I saw the Bruins are the better team but I would prefer to not see them in playoffs if possible.  They play hard.


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> lol
> 
> Rask is flippin' out





Arrrggh!   






I've been saving all my wishes for tomorrow...


----------



## Article 15

Valerie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Rask is flippin' out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrggh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving all my wishes for tomorrow...
Click to expand...


Me too but I'm fine with what I saw on the ice today.


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Rask is flippin' out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrggh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving all my wishes for tomorrow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too but I'm fine with what I saw on the ice today.
Click to expand...





Did you see that Crashed Ice competition on the other channel right now...They are racing on skates with ramps like downhill skiing on moguls only on ice skates...Never saw that before...Sponsored by Red Bull, it is insane almost like roller derby lol!  NBC.


----------



## Article 15

Valerie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrggh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving all my wishes for tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too but I'm fine with what I saw on the ice today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see that Crashed Ice competition on the other channel right now...They are racing on skates with ramps like downhill skiing on moguls only on ice skates...Never saw that before...Sponsored by Red Bull, it is insane almost like roller derby lol!  NBC.
Click to expand...


lol ... nope went out to shovel right when the game ended.  Headed back out for part two in a bit.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Article 15 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Rask is flippin' out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrggh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving all my wishes for tomorrow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too but I'm fine with what I saw on the ice today.
Click to expand...


I've been following the Bruins since you mentioned their outstanding play. Damn, their F'n great... Their goal differential is just craaaaazy--ville....


----------



## Dr.House

Awesome game...

All of us at the local watering hole enjoyed it...

Great way to head into the break....


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Awesome game...
> 
> All of us at the local watering hole enjoyed it...
> 
> Great way to head into the break....



It was one of the best games I've seen all season.

But deciding to rock your colors after that win is really effin' weak.

His hat should be pink.


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome game...
> 
> All of us at the local watering hole enjoyed it...
> 
> Great way to head into the break....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the best games I've seen all season.
> 
> But deciding to rock your colors after that win is really effin' weak.
> 
> His hat should be pink.
Click to expand...


I "rock my colors" when I feel like it...  I didn't know you had to have a sports avie all the time to be a "true fan"...

True Blue, baby....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCWgDG8H1II]New York Rangers 2012 Goal Horn {HQ} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome game...
> 
> All of us at the local watering hole enjoyed it...
> 
> Great way to head into the break....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the best games I've seen all season.
> 
> But deciding to rock your colors after that win is really effin' weak.
> 
> His hat should be pink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I "rock my colors" when I feel like it...  I didn't know you had to have a sports avie all the time to be a "true fan"...
> 
> True Blue, baby....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCWgDG8H1II]New York Rangers 2012 Goal Horn {HQ} - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



No way you have those colors on if you lost yesterday.

When you feel like it = fair-weather fan in your case


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the best games I've seen all season.
> 
> But deciding to rock your colors after that win is really effin' weak.
> 
> His hat should be pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "rock my colors" when I feel like it...  I didn't know you had to have a sports avie all the time to be a "true fan"...
> 
> True Blue, baby....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCWgDG8H1II]New York Rangers 2012 Goal Horn {HQ} - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No way you have those colors on if you lost yesterday.
> 
> When you feel like it = fair-weather fan in your case
Click to expand...


When I feel like it is when I feel like it...

I'll keep watching and cheering on my teams, dispite my avatar on USMB....

True story, bro!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Lumpy 1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrggh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving all my wishes for tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too but I'm fine with what I saw on the ice today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been following the Bruins since you mentioned their outstanding play. Damn, their F'n great... Their goal differential is just craaaaazy--ville....
Click to expand...


Yeah man they are wild this year...they've been having some "issues" (well issues to bruins fans who were used to 21 and 4 in 25 games ) since vancouver but I think all will be well after the all star break.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Jeeeeeeeeez Andy WTF



LOL play by play....reading your posts reminded me of watching the game


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

2012 NHL All-Star Player Fantasy Draft results - 2012 Tim Hortons NHL All-Star Game

Pick-by-pick results from the 2012 Molson Canadian NHL All-Star Player Fantasy Draft in Ottawa. Refresh this page often for updates. 

Captains:

TEAM CHARA
 Zdeno Chara (C), D, Boston
 Joffrey Lupul (A), RW, Toronto

TEAM ALFREDSSON
 Daniel Alfredsson* (C), RW, Ottawa
 Henrik Lundqvist (A), G, NY Rangers

Draft Selections (order determined by puck flip):

ROUND 1

Team Chara: Pavel Datsyuk, C, Detroit
 Team Alfredsson: Erik Karlsson*, D, Ottawa

ROUND 2

Team Chara: Tim Thomas*, G, Boston
 Team Alfredsson: Jason Spezza*, C, Ottawa

ROUND 3

Team Chara: Evgeni Malkin, C, Pittsburgh
 Team Alfredsson: Jonathan Quick, G, Los Angeles

ROUND 4

Team Chara: Marian Hossa, RW, Chicago
 Team Alfredsson: Claude Giroux, C, Philadelphia

ROUND 5

Team Chara: Kimmo Timonen, D, Philadelphia
 Team Alfredsson: Kris Letang^, D, Pittsburgh

ROUND 6

Team Chara: Corey Perry, RW, Anaheim 
Team Alfredsson: Steven Stamkos, C, Tampa Bay 

ROUND 7

Team Chara:Carey Price, G, Montreal
 Team Alfredsson: Brian Elliott, G, St. Louis

ROUND 8

Team Chara: Phil Kessel, RW, Toronto 
Team Alfredsson: Shea Weber, D, Nashville 

ROUND 9

Team Chara: Ryan Suter, D, Nashville 
Team Alfredsson: Daniel Sedin, LW, Vancouver 

ROUND 10

Team Chara: Jimmy Howard, G, Detroit 
Team Alfredsson: Dan Girardi, D, NY Rangers 

ROUND 11

Team Chara: Brian Campbell, D, Florida 
Team Alfredsson: Keith Yandle, D, Phoenix 

ROUND 12

Team Chara: Patrick Kane, RW, Chicago  
Team Alfredsson: Milan Michalek*, LW, Ottawa  

ROUND 13

Team Chara: Dion Phaneuf*, D, Toronto 
Team Alfredsson: Henrik Sedin, C, Vancouver  

ROUND 14

Team Chara: Jarome Iginla, RW, Calgary  
Team Alfredsson: James Neal^, LW, Pittsburgh  

ROUND 15

Team Chara: Dennis Wideman, D, Washington  
Team Alfredsson: Alexander Edler, D, Vancouver  

ROUND 16

Team Chara: Marian Gaborik, RW, NY Rangers 
Team Alfredsson: John Tavares, C, NY Islanders 

ROUND 17

Team Chara: Jordan Eberle^, RW, Edmonton 
Team Alfredsson: Scott Hartnell^, LW, Philadelphia 

ROUND 18

Team Chara: Tyler Seguin, C, Boston 
Team Alfredsson: Jason Pominville, RW, Buffalo 

ROUND 19

Team Chara: Jamie Benn, LW, Dallas 
Team Alfredsson: Logan Couture, C, San Jose


Team Chara rookies
 Luke Adam, C, Buffalo
 Raphael Diaz^, D, Montreal
 Colin Greening, LW, Ottawa
 Cody Hodgson, C, Vancouver
 Ryan Johansen, C, Columbus
 Gabriel Landeskog, LW, Colorado

Team Alfredsson rookies
 Sean Couturier, C, Philadelphia
 Justin Faulk, D, Carolina
 Carl Hagelin^, LW, NY Rangers
 Nick Johnson^, RW, Minnesota
 Matt Read, RW, Philadelphia
 Craig Smith, C, Nashville


-----

(C) Captain
 (A) Assistant Captain
 * Voted in by fans
 ^ Injury replacement

Note: Rookies will only compete in the 2012 Molson Canadian NHL All-Star Skills Competition


----------



## Big Black Dog

I don't know a pucking thing about hockey.  Don't like it.  Never watch it.  Showing it on tv is a waste of good electricity.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Big Black Dog said:


> I don't know a pucking thing about hockey.  Don't like it.  Never watch it.  Showing it on tv is a waste of good electricity.



This sounds like a cry for attention, not the good kind..

I'll start... You Putz


----------



## Big Black Dog

Lumpy 1 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know a pucking thing about hockey.  Don't like it.  Never watch it.  Showing it on tv is a waste of good electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a cry for attention, not the good kind..
> 
> I'll start... You Putz
Click to expand...


Maybe I'll just go take some of my medication...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Big Black Dog said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know a pucking thing about hockey.  Don't like it.  Never watch it.  Showing it on tv is a waste of good electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a cry for attention, not the good kind..
> 
> I'll start... You Putz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just go take some of my medication...
Click to expand...


Good idea...I'm kinda nice but these other Guys are extreme fans, you might end up with a road apple slap shot to the head or simply tied to the goal posts for target practice..


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Big Black Dog said:


> I don't know a pucking thing about hockey.  Don't like it.  Never watch it.  Showing it on tv is a waste of good electricity.



oh an excuse for me to go fight bruins highlights that make me say "hockey rules"  

Sweeet I'm on it!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H981Ihytdv0]Best of Boston Bruins Hockey Clips - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

Lucic is a monster.  Like the way he plays the game.


----------



## zonly1

sharks vs bluejackets
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulexN7U_VUs]Derek Dorsett vs Colin White & Fedor Tyutin vs Justin Braun Jan 31, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Did anyone catch the pittsburg toronto game?  WOW it was good!


----------



## Dr.House

'canes win...

4 wins against Boston...

That's pwnage...lol


----------



## Lumpy 1

Just to be instigator...which is my specialty after all...

I'm thinkin the Eastern Conference is pretty weak compared to the Western Conference.. 

Granted, Boston is kicking ass (a destined..SC.. team) and way dominates on the goal differential but if you consider the weakness of the eastern conference.. it's more understandable.. 

yuk..yuk... any comments? ...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dr.House said:


> 'canes win...
> 
> 4 wins against Boston...
> 
> That's pwnage...lol



Shut up I went to BOTH cains games!  My dad lives there so we have the friendly family rivalry....its FREAKING KILLING ME!  lol.


----------



## Dr.House

Another Bruin loss today...

Couple that wit the Flyers loss and it's a glorious day...


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'canes win...
> 
> 4 wins against Boston...
> 
> That's pwnage...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up I went to BOTH cains games!  My dad lives there so we have the friendly family rivalry....its FREAKING KILLING ME!  lol.
Click to expand...


11 of their 16 regulation losses are against non playoff teams.

The team just doesn't get up at all for those games.

It's an issue but nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'canes win...
> 
> 4 wins against Boston...
> 
> That's pwnage...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up I went to BOTH cains games!  My dad lives there so we have the friendly family rivalry....its FREAKING KILLING ME!  lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11 of their 16 regulation losses are against non playoff teams.
> 
> The team just doesn't get up at all for those games.
> 
> It's an issue but nothing to be concerned about.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.House

Nice win, blueshirts...

Gabbs is amazing and HEN-RIK is a friggin' wall...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Watching the bruins shut down ovechckin was fun


----------



## Carlos

It is a good game and i also like to play the Ice Hockey.It is one of my favorite game but North American teams are very good in this game.


----------



## Dr.House

I see the Gronktard has switched to attempt to capture the distant past...


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> I see the Gronktard has switched to attempt to capture the distant past...



Good lord, you're such a dick.

Football season is over, hockey takes priority now.

Timmy keeps effing up that locker room and adding unneeded distractions.  I'm thanking him for his service and asking for his departure.


----------



## Dr.House

Yes, blame the downward spiral on Timmah...



Clueless....


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Yes, blame the downward spiral on Timmah...
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless....



Dude, had you been actually up to speed on the Bruins for the last several seasons you would know that they go through these funks every year.  It's actually not as bad this year as it has been in recent seasons when they lose ten in a row.  This is far from a "downward spiral" and I'm not "blaming" Thomas for it.

Thomas was never the most popular guy in that locker room and he's bringing in all sorts of unneeded media attention to his teammates and to Bruins brass from his own individual actions.  He's not being a good teammate and with the Bruins being a team first locker room I think he needs to be moved now before he makes things worse again.  That's all.

You may now continue with your patented "I'm gonna be a dick all night routine"


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, blame the downward spiral on Timmah...
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, had you been actually up to speed on the Bruins for the last several seasons you would know that they go through these funks every year.  It's actually not as bad this year as it has been in recent seasons when they you lose ten in a row.  This is far from a "downward spiral" and I'm not "blaming" Thomas for it.
> 
> Thomas was never the most popular guy in that locker room and he's bringing in all sorts of unneeded media attention to his teammates and to Bruins brass from his own individual actions.  He's not being a good teammate and with the Bruins being a team first locker room I think he needs to be moved now before he makes things worse again.  That's all.
> 
> You may now continue with your patented "I'm gonna be a dick all night routine"
Click to expand...


I'm sure if I gave a fuck about your second rate hockey team I might care about your whining...

Your team has more problems than a goalie with a mouth who doesn't dig your 0ssiah...  Throw in the psycho Rask and you guys might as well grab a nun from Mount St. Mary's Academy for Girls to try and stop pucks...

Do you think the inability to score goals might also be  a factor?  Pay attention...

You're welcome to be a dick if you want...  nothing new...


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, blame the downward spiral on Timmah...
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, had you been actually up to speed on the Bruins for the last several seasons you would know that they go through these funks every year.  It's actually not as bad this year as it has been in recent seasons when they you lose ten in a row.  This is far from a "downward spiral" and I'm not "blaming" Thomas for it.
> 
> Thomas was never the most popular guy in that locker room and he's bringing in all sorts of unneeded media attention to his teammates and to Bruins brass from his own individual actions.  He's not being a good teammate and with the Bruins being a team first locker room I think he needs to be moved now before he makes things worse again.  That's all.
> 
> You may now continue with your patented "I'm gonna be a dick all night routine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if I gave a fuck about your second rate hockey team I might care about your whining...
> 
> Your team has more problems than a goalie with a mouth who doesn't dig your 0ssiah...  Throw in the psycho Rask and you guys might as well grab a nun from Mount St. Mary's Academy for Girls to try and stop pucks...
> 
> Do you think the inability to score goals might also be  a factor?  Pay attention...
> 
> You're welcome to be a dick if you want...  nothing new...
Click to expand...


Like I said, they go thru these funks.  How easily you forget they were mauling teams every night not long ago.

And Despite having trouble scoring recently they still have a considerable lead on the Rangers in both goals scored and goal differential.

Thanks for the offer to be a dick but I'm just fine keeping a cool head while you pop off. You're whistling past the graveyard, House.  All this talk just might bite you in the ass later on.


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, had you been actually up to speed on the Bruins for the last several seasons you would know that they go through these funks every year.  It's actually not as bad this year as it has been in recent seasons when they you lose ten in a row.  This is far from a "downward spiral" and I'm not "blaming" Thomas for it.
> 
> Thomas was never the most popular guy in that locker room and he's bringing in all sorts of unneeded media attention to his teammates and to Bruins brass from his own individual actions.  He's not being a good teammate and with the Bruins being a team first locker room I think he needs to be moved now before he makes things worse again.  That's all.
> 
> You may now continue with your patented "I'm gonna be a dick all night routine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if I gave a fuck about your second rate hockey team I might care about your whining...
> 
> Your team has more problems than a goalie with a mouth who doesn't dig your 0ssiah...  Throw in the psycho Rask and you guys might as well grab a nun from Mount St. Mary's Academy for Girls to try and stop pucks...
> 
> Do you think the inability to score goals might also be  a factor?  Pay attention...
> 
> You're welcome to be a dick if you want...  nothing new...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, they go thru these funks.  How easily you forget they were mauling teams every night not long ago.
Click to expand...

sure...  a funk...  right...



> And Despite having trouble scoring recently they still have a considerable lead on the Rangers in both goals scored and goal differential.


It's the same tired argument from "fans" who are used to seeing their teams winning...  Failure turns them into raving douches...  I expect nothing less from you...



> Thanks for the offer to be a dick but I'm just fine keeping a cool head while you pop off. You're whistling past the graveyard, House.  All this talk just might bite you in the ass later on.


It wasn't an offer, but rather an observation...  You ARE a dick...  It comes as no surprise from a disgruntled and dejected Cheatriots fan...

The Rangers have talent, goaltending and team cohesion going on...  You can deny it, but you'll just look more of an idiot then usual...  All of those players have bought into the Torts system and will continue to take that forward...  That was a helluva comeback win against TB...  Most teams would have thrown in the towel, but the Rangers fight to the ending second.... 

I'd watch out for Ottawa and Toronto if I were you...


----------



## Article 15

Yeah, it's a funk and yeah you're definitely just out to be a dick.

BTW the Bruins were down 3-1 late in the second against Ottawa two weeks ago, came back and won 4-3 in regulation.

Whistling past the graveyard, you are.


----------



## Dr.House

Wow, color me unimpressed, Dick....

I see changing goalies against Buffalo made a huge difference...


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Wow, color me unimpressed, Dick....



You want to thump your chest about a gutty comeback win and tell me to watch out for Ottawa...a team the Bruins have a recent gutty comeback win over.

Keep chirping during the regular season, it shows your insecurity.  We'll see what happens when it counts.


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, color me unimpressed, Dick....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to thump your chest about a gutty comeback win and tell me to watch out for Ottawa...a team the Bruins have a recent gutty comeback win over.
> 
> Keep chirping during the regular season, it shows your insecurity.  We'll see what happens when it counts.
Click to expand...


Whine some more...

While you spend your time "Bradying", ponder the teams gunning for your faltering team during the stretch...


----------



## Dr.House

I see changing goalies against Buffalo made a huge difference...


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, color me unimpressed, Dick....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to thump your chest about a gutty comeback win and tell me to watch out for Ottawa...a team the Bruins have a recent gutty comeback win over.
> 
> Keep chirping during the regular season, it shows your insecurity.  We'll see what happens when it counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whine some more...
> 
> While you spend your time "Bradying", ponder the teams gunning for your faltering team during the stretch...
Click to expand...


Now I'm allegedly whining..... jeez, you're all over the place.

While you are trying to marginalize the B's and pump up Ottawa and Toronto how about pondering how many games in hand the Bruins have on each team.


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to thump your chest about a gutty comeback win and tell me to watch out for Ottawa...a team the Bruins have a recent gutty comeback win over.
> 
> Keep chirping during the regular season, it shows your insecurity.  We'll see what happens when it counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whine some more...
> 
> While you spend your time "Bradying", ponder the teams gunning for your faltering team during the stretch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm allegedly whining..... jeez, you're all over the place.
Click to expand...

No, it's pretty much a mockery of your whining....  Pretty consistent there, chief...



> While you are trying to marginalize the B's and pump up Ottawa and Toronto how about pondering how many games in hand the Bruins have on each team.


I'm trying to figure out how you can be happy with the recent performance of the "colors" you're recently rocking...

See ya Tuesday night, Gronktard....


----------



## Article 15

I'm not happy with the Bruins recent performance but then again my teams don't have to be riding high in order for me to rock their colors being a fan and all.

Good luck Tuesday, it should be another great game.


----------



## Dr.House

We've been over this...

I don't need to rock my colors on USMB to be a fan...  The team will take my US dollars despite my avatar...

I hope Timmah is in goal so you don't have to whine again about Rask fucking it up...

Maybe you losers can get something by the trade deadline...  That would be gronktacular...lol


----------



## Ropey

I remember Gretzky saying that the regular season is just paper.  Well, it's not as much as it was back then but still it is a valid response. 

And 32 wins out of 53 games (2 wins in OT) and 68 points gives Boston the top of the  North East.

HOME	AWAY	L10

17-9-2        16-8-0      4-5-1 (4 wins, one loss and one overtime point)

Not a bad record considering. 

2011-2012 Division Standings - Vancouver Canucks - Standings


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> We've been over this...
> 
> I don't need to rock my colors on USMB to be a fan...  The team will take my US dollars despite my avatar...



No, you just need your team to be looking good and winning to do so.



> I hope Timmah is in goal so *you don't have to whine again about Rask fucking it up...*



Now you're flat out making stuff up.

That goal at the end of OT wasn't on Rask and I certainly didn't complain about his play that game. I did lol at him flipping out again at the end because that shit was hilarious.



> Maybe you losers can get something by the trade deadline...  That would be gronktacular...lol



Maybe the defending champs do.  The moves Peter made at the deadline last year panned out pretty good, I'd say.


----------



## Article 15

Ropey said:


> I remember Gretzky saying that the regular season is just paper.  Well, it's not as much as it was back then but still it is a valid response.
> 
> And 32 wins out of 53 games (2 wins in OT) and 68 points gives Boston the top of the  North East.
> 
> HOME	AWAY	L10
> 
> 17-9-2        16-8-0      4-5-1 (4 wins, one loss and one overtime point)
> 
> Not a bad record considering.
> 
> 2011-2012 Division Standings - Vancouver Canucks - Standings



Yep.

The regular season means pretty much squat.

Too many times I've seen the Bruins and other teams have great regular seasons then get bumped early in the playoffs.


----------



## Ropey

Article 15 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Gretzky saying that the regular season is just paper.  Well, it's not as much as it was back then but still it is a valid response.
> 
> And 32 wins out of 53 games (2 wins in OT) and 68 points gives Boston the top of the  North East.
> 
> HOME	AWAY	L10
> 
> 17-9-2        16-8-0      4-5-1 (4 wins, one loss and one overtime point)
> 
> Not a bad record considering.
> 
> 2011-2012 Division Standings - Vancouver Canucks - Standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The regular season means pretty much squat.
> 
> Too many times I've seen the Bruins and other teams have great regular seasons then get bumped early in the playoffs.
Click to expand...


The NHL is moving to a MLB style realignment that should have happened decades ago. 





Then it's going to get tougher.


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been over this...
> 
> I don't need to rock my colors on USMB to be a fan...  The team will take my US dollars despite my avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just need your team to be looking good and winning to do so.
Click to expand...

Nope...  I've been a fan longer than you've stopped wetting the bed... (you HAVE stopped wetting the bed, haven't you? There are doubts there)



> I hope Timmah is in goal so *you don't have to whine again about Rask fucking it up...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're flat out making stuff up.
> 
> That goal at the end of OT wasn't on Rask and I certainly didn't complain about his play that game. I did lol at him flipping out again at the end because that shit was hilarious.
Click to expand...

I'm talking about his play as of late, not in that game...  You love to live in the past...  try to come into the present...



> Maybe you losers can get something by the trade deadline...  That would be gronktacular...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the defending champs do.  The moves Peter made at the deadline last year panned out pretty good, I'd say.
Click to expand...

The past is the past...  Welcome to the present...

You have to admit your goaltending is shaky right now...  Not how you want to be heading into the playoffs...


----------



## Dr.House

Ropey said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Gretzky saying that the regular season is just paper.  Well, it's not as much as it was back then but still it is a valid response.
> 
> And 32 wins out of 53 games (2 wins in OT) and 68 points gives Boston the top of the  North East.
> 
> HOME	AWAY	L10
> 
> 17-9-2        16-8-0      4-5-1 (4 wins, one loss and one overtime point)
> 
> Not a bad record considering.
> 
> 2011-2012 Division Standings - Vancouver Canucks - Standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The regular season means pretty much squat.
> 
> Too many times I've seen the Bruins and other teams have great regular seasons then get bumped early in the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NHL is moving to a MLB style realignment that should have happened decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it's going to get tougher.
Click to expand...


The players union nixed that...


----------



## Ropey

Dr.House said:


> The players union nixed that...



Are you sure? I've seen the discussion but no outright nix.


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> I'm talking about his play as of late, not in that game...  You love to live in the past...  try to come into the present...



Where in the present have I been "whining" about Rask?



> The past is the past...  Welcome to the present...
> 
> You have to admit your goaltending is shaky right now...  Not how you want to be heading into the playoffs...



Yeah, and Chirelli has a record of making good moves at the deadline and he has a ton of chips to play with.  You're the one who brought up them possibly making a move.  

Yes, the goaltending isn't great right now but up until their mid-season funk Rask and Thomas were 1-2 in league in GAA.

And the playoffs are like two months away, we're aren't exactly at the wire here, dude.   You are working _real hard_ to try and crap on the Bruins.

Whistling past the graveyard.....


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about his play as of late, not in that game...  You love to live in the past...  try to come into the present...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the present have I been "whining" about Rask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past is the past...  Welcome to the present...
> 
> You have to admit your goaltending is shaky right now...  Not how you want to be heading into the playoffs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Chirelli has a record of making good moves at the deadline and he has a ton of chips to play with.  You're the one who brought up them possibly making a move.
Click to expand...

Yes I did, because your goaltending tandem sucks ass...  



> Yes, the goaltending isn't great right now but up until their mid-season funk Rask and Thomas were 1-2 in league in GAA.


Mid season?  We're heading down the stretch now...  Wake up...  Present, not past...



> And the playoffs are like two months away, we're aren't exactly at the wire here, dude.   You are working _real hard_ to try and crap on the Bruins.
> 
> Whistling past the graveyard.....


I get you're a gamer, man....  Just like an 0bama supporter you'll try to spin your team into something spectacular...  reality is a cruel mistress, man...

Your goaltending is uber shaky now...   Gronk on that for a while as you sit there Bradying....


----------



## Dr.House

Ropey said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The players union nixed that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I've seen the discussion but no outright nix.
Click to expand...


It's not happening next year, is it?


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about his play as of late, not in that game...  You love to live in the past...  try to come into the present...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the present have I been "whining" about Rask?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Chirelli has a record of making good moves at the deadline and he has a ton of chips to play with.  You're the one who brought up them possibly making a move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did, because your goaltending tandem sucks ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the goaltending isn't great right now but up until their mid-season funk Rask and Thomas were 1-2 in league in GAA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mid season?  We're heading down the stretch now...  Wake up...  Present, not past...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the playoffs are like two months away, we're aren't exactly at the wire here, dude.   You are working _real hard_ to try and crap on the Bruins.
> 
> Whistling past the graveyard.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get you're a gamer, man....  Just like an 0bama supporter you'll try to spin your team into something spectacular...  reality is a cruel mistress, man...
> 
> Your goaltending is uber shaky now...   Gronk on that for a while as you sit there Bradying....
Click to expand...


Both of the Bruins goalies are in the top ten in league in GAA, both are very talented, and again they were 1-2 until recently.  You're really stretching here.

I'm getting a real kick out the irony regarding your Obama remark BTW considering this is all you trying to spin the Bruins, who are a damned good team, into something terrible and I'm just responding to your attacks.  Bringing politics into the matter is weak, BTW.

House, five points separate the Bruins and the Rangers but I haven't been going out of my way to try to either shit on the Rangers or thump my chest about the Bruins.  Why?  Because they are both damn good teams and are both legit threats to win the Cup this year.

You are projecting a whole lot of insecurity, yo.


----------



## Dr.House

I'm just pointing out the PRESENT goaltending issues in the Boston franchise...

You can ignore it, but i can laugh at you for doing so...

Trash talking is part of sports...

Do you want a tissue?


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> I'm just pointing out the PRESENT goaltending issues in the Boston franchise...
> 
> You can ignore it, but i can laugh at you for doing so...
> 
> Trash talking is part of sports...
> 
> Do you want a tissue?



Dude, I've been saying Timmy is the primary issue _right now_.  He hasn't been playing well, isn't being a good teammate, and he's bringing unneeded drama to the locker room.  Right now he's bad for that team.  I haven't been ignoring their problems, I'm the guy who wants him moved. Hello? Yet when I said this earlier you claimed I was "clueless" for blaming him.

You really are all over the place...........


----------



## Ropey

Dr.House said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The players union nixed that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I've seen the discussion but no outright nix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not happening next year, is it?
Click to expand...


Oh, you mean date of implementation. OK, but that's always been up in the air. There's a lot of details to work out but it needs to be done.


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out the PRESENT goaltending issues in the Boston franchise...
> 
> You can ignore it, but i can laugh at you for doing so...
> 
> Trash talking is part of sports...
> 
> Do you want a tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I've been saying Timmy is the primary issue _right now_.  He hasn't been playing well, isn't being a good teammate, and he's bringing unneeded drama to the locker room.  Right now he's bad for that team.  I haven't been ignoring it their problems, I'm the guy who wants him moved. Hello? Yet when I said this earlier you claimed I was "clueless" for blaming him.
> 
> You really are all over the place...........
Click to expand...


It's not just Timmah...  It's the tandem...

Where did I claim you were clueless for blaming him?  I meant for ONLY blaming him...  THAT is clueless...  Your whole team has issues beyond the golatending...  But if Timmah was a pro 0bama bot you'd be grabbing the tissues and Jergens over him...

Lets Go Rangers!


----------



## Dr.House

Ropey said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I've seen the discussion but no outright nix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not happening next year, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean date of implementation. OK, but that's always been up in the air. There's a lot of details to work out but it needs to be done.
Click to expand...


the plan was rejected by the players union recently....


----------



## Dr.House

If I were you, I'd be praying you don't meet Carolina in the 1st round...


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out the PRESENT goaltending issues in the Boston franchise...
> 
> You can ignore it, but i can laugh at you for doing so...
> 
> Trash talking is part of sports...
> 
> Do you want a tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I've been saying Timmy is the primary issue _right now_.  He hasn't been playing well, isn't being a good teammate, and he's bringing unneeded drama to the locker room.  Right now he's bad for that team.  I haven't been ignoring it their problems, I'm the guy who wants him moved. Hello? Yet when I said this earlier you claimed I was "clueless" for blaming him.
> 
> You really are all over the place...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just Timmah...  It's the tandem...
> 
> Where did I claim you were clueless for blaming him?  I meant for ONLY blaming him...  THAT is clueless...  Your whole team has issues beyond the golatending...  But if Timmah was a pro 0bama bot you'd be grabbing the tissues and Jergens over him...
> 
> Lets Go Rangers!
Click to expand...


The Bruins are prolly the deepest team in the league, House, and I've been telling you they go thru stretches like this during the season.  The Bruins are notorious for ups and downs during the season yet when I told you that you said "I'm sure if I gave a fuck about your second rate hockey team I might care about your whining".  You're just tossing crap around.

And you are _sorely_ mistaken if you think I would be fine with Thomas separating himself from the team and that locker room by making such charged political statements in any ideological direction.  This is just you projecting.  The Bruins are all about team and right now what he's doing is anti-team.


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> If I were you, I'd be praying you don't meet Carolina in the 1st round...



The Bruins can't motivate themselves when they are playing bad teams, it shows in their record.   They play down to the level of their competition.

Thankfully, Carolina's chances of making the playoffs are negligible.


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I've been saying Timmy is the primary issue _right now_.  He hasn't been playing well, isn't being a good teammate, and he's bringing unneeded drama to the locker room.  Right now he's bad for that team.  I haven't been ignoring it their problems, I'm the guy who wants him moved. Hello? Yet when I said this earlier you claimed I was "clueless" for blaming him.
> 
> You really are all over the place...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just Timmah...  It's the tandem...
> 
> Where did I claim you were clueless for blaming him?  I meant for ONLY blaming him...  THAT is clueless...  Your whole team has issues beyond the golatending...  But if Timmah was a pro 0bama bot you'd be grabbing the tissues and Jergens over him...
> 
> Lets Go Rangers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Bruins are notorious for ups and downs during the season yet when I told you that you said "I'm sure if I gave a fuck about your second rate hockey team I might care about your whining".
Click to expand...

That's true...   I don't really care about your whining...



> And you are _sorely_ mistaken if you think I would be fine with Thomas separating himself from the team and that locker room by making such charged political statements in any ideological direction.  This is just you projecting.  The Bruins are all about team and right now what he's doing is anti-team.



I'd say the "team spirit" in Boston is pretty low right now...  Is it only Timmah's doing?  I don't think so...  I think it's a confidence issue on BOTH your goalies...

Buffalo game - toss one, stick in another...  each one gives up 3...


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> That's true...



Yep, it is true.  They've been a very up and down team and have been for the last few seasons.



> I'd say the "team spirit" in Boston is pretty low right now...  Is it only Timmah's doing?  I don't think so...  I think it's a confidence issue on BOTH your goalies...
> 
> Buffalo game - toss one, stick in another...  each one gives up 3...



I think there's something very wrong in that locker room right now and I think it begins with Tim Thomas.  He was never a popular guy with the team to begin with and what he's doing is only magnifying things.

And you obviously haven't been watching many Bruins games.  Their defense has been shoddy and they have had a lack of overall effort on the ice.  It's not like Timmy and Tuukka have been giving up bad goals night in and night out while the rest of the team has been killing it.  But you don't give a fuck about the team so what would you know, right?


----------



## Dr.House

Blaming one guy for your team's obvious issues is pretty weak...

But then again, we're talking to a Boston fan...


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Blaming one guy for your team's obvious issues is pretty weak...
> 
> But then again, we're talking to a Boston fan...



You really like to just make stuff up and/or only address want you want to.

I said I think the locker room problems start with Thomas.  

I also said the defense has been shoddy, that the team hasn't been putting much effort out on the ice lately, and that they've been playing down to the level of their competition.

But, hey continue to make things up as you go along.


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming one guy for your team's obvious issues is pretty weak...
> 
> But then again, we're talking to a Boston fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really like to just make stuff up and/or only address want you want to.
> 
> I said I think the locker room problems start with Thomas.
> 
> I also said the defense has been shoddy, that the team hasn't been putting much effort out on the ice lately, and that they've been playing down to the level of their competition.
> 
> But, hey continue to make things up as you go along.
Click to expand...


Make shit up?  You're the one who want's to lay the bulk of the problems on Timmah's feet...  You changing your tune now?  I'm not surprised...

Lets face it - Hockey isn't your strength...  Stick to football, golf or tennis....


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming one guy for your team's obvious issues is pretty weak...
> 
> But then again, we're talking to a Boston fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really like to just make stuff up and/or only address want you want to.
> 
> I said I think the locker room problems start with Thomas.
> 
> I also said the defense has been shoddy, that the team hasn't been putting much effort out on the ice lately, and that they've been playing down to the level of their competition.
> 
> But, hey continue to make things up as you go along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make shit up?  You're the one who want's to lay the bulk of the problems on Timmah's feet...  You changing your tune now?  I'm not surprised...
> 
> Lets face it - Hockey isn't your strength...  Stick to football, golf or tennis....
Click to expand...


So now, I'm just blaming "the bulk" of it on Thomas where before you said I was only blaming Thomas.  Oh, what a tangled web you have weaved for yourself.

Yes, I think the number one problem is Thomas.  Between his less than stellar play on the ice and the problems he is bringing to the locker room I think out of everyone on the roster, he stands out.

You yourself were all about the Bruins goaltending issue and citing that you think the team's "spirit" issues stems from their lack of confidence in both goalies.  Sounds to me like you think their issues begin with the two guys in net but your refusal to admit (probably because that nature of the distraction and our political differences) that Timmy isn't the most liked guy in the room and that he's bringing outside distractions to the team is also part of the problem.  

Let's face it, I know my hockey just fine and you are trying to talk out of both sides of your mouth.


----------



## Ropey

Dr.House said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not happening next year, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean date of implementation. OK, but that's always been up in the air. There's a lot of details to work out but it needs to be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the plan was rejected by the players union recently....
Click to expand...


I've been away for a few months. More of the same then I suppose.


----------



## Dr.House

Good game, blueshirts!  Hen-rik is a WALL...

'Grats to the wings on 21 in a row....


----------



## Ropey

Winnipeg kicked the bees ass last night. They might even make a berth.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

@ blaming thomas' facebook posts for the funk.

just


----------



## Dr.House

Another King Henrik shutout tonight...


----------



## Article 15

Toro, what do you think of Vancouver trading Hodgson?


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> @ blaming thomas' facebook posts for the funk.
> 
> just



You can go ahead and pretend that Thomas hasn't been a distraction


----------



## Article 15

House, why the eff were the Rangers trying to get Nash?

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Jeez


----------



## Dr.House

Article 15 said:


> House, why the eff were the Rangers trying to get Nash?
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> Jeez



They weren't, really, IMHO...  I have to wonder how much of that was propaganda from the Nash camp...  Something "may" have been done, but the price was WAY too high and the rangers have enough depth on offense..

Sather did exactly what I was hoping they would - stay away from the bonehead trades and pick up a defenseman...  They got Scott for a 5th round pick - a solid (literally) D-man who won't take shit...  D is where there are some question marks on the Rangers and if they can stay away from the concentration lapses, this trade will shore that up nicely...

Playoffs should be FUN!


----------



## Article 15

Yeah....

The Rangers straight up have the Bruins number at this point.

I'm watching Lundquist play the worst game I've ever seen him play and the B's are finding a way to lose this.

They are going to have to really step their game up in the playoffs to win series against them.


----------



## Dr.House

Marty "Red Light" Turco?  Really???

The kid they called up couldn't handle the what, maybe 5-6 games left in the regular season that they'd be resting Timmy? 

He can't play in the playoffs.

I understand going with a veteran, but still...  Strange move...


----------



## Article 15

Wheels coming off the Bruins....

Chara needs to just mug Matt Cooke or something.  

This is awful.


----------



## Article 15

Dr.House said:


> Marty "Red Light" Turco?  Really???
> 
> The kid they called up couldn't handle the what, maybe 5-6 games left in the regular season that they'd be resting Timmy?
> 
> He can't play in the playoffs.
> 
> I understand going with a veteran, but still...  Strange move...



What's really annoying is that despite the entire team playing like hot garbage they haven't even put the guy in yet.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well the Sharks suck rather early this year, they usually wait until the play-offs but who knows.!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ blaming thomas' facebook posts for the funk.
> 
> just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go ahead and pretend that Thomas hasn't been a distraction
Click to expand...


And you can pretend it has just because you don't like his politics


----------



## JamesInFlorida

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ blaming thomas' facebook posts for the funk.
> 
> just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go ahead and pretend that Thomas hasn't been a distraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can pretend it has just because you don't like his politics
Click to expand...


A 2.40 92.1SV% is a "distraction".....


----------



## ginscpy

Hockey is a Canadien sport 

Nobody in the USA givesa rats azz about


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

ginscpy said:


> Hockey is a Canadien sport
> 
> Nobody in the USA givesa rats azz about



The SMART americans care about hockey


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

JamesInFlorida said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can go ahead and pretend that Thomas hasn't been a distraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can pretend it has just because you don't like his politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 2.40 92.1SV% is a "distraction".....
Click to expand...


I would give the argument merit if thomas' numbers were way off his averages over the last few years but they aren't.  Tim Thomas Career Stats | Boston Bruins | Career Stats and Trends | NHL Hockey | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## Article 15

1.94 and .939SV% before the new year

2.83 and a .901SV% since the new year   <-------------- that's tied for 37th and 40th in the league, respectively


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ blaming thomas' facebook posts for the funk.
> 
> just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go ahead and pretend that Thomas hasn't been a distraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can pretend it has just because you don't like his politics
Click to expand...


The Bruins are about team hockey.  Thomas' actions were anti-team.  I assure you that didn't sit well in that lockeroom and Bruins brass was pissed about it.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoDDnOUKDQI]TOM COCHRANE & RED RIDER - Big League[/ame]

The game is hockey.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can go ahead and pretend that Thomas hasn't been a distraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can pretend it has just because you don't like his politics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bruins are about team hockey.  Thomas' actions were anti-team.  I assure you that didn't sit well in that lockeroom and Bruins brass was pissed about it.
Click to expand...


I need to work on my clairvoyance


----------



## bobcollum

The Bruins are just playing so poorly right now.

They have the ability to turn it around and make a run for the cup, but right now they're repeatedly making dipshit plays...dumb mistakes a team with the right mindset doesn't make, the B's in November being a good example.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bobcollum said:


> The Bruins are just playing so poorly right now.
> 
> They have the ability to turn it around and make a run for the cup, but right now they're repeatedly making dipshit plays...dumb mistakes a team with the right mindset doesn't make, the B's in November being a good example.



Yeah they aer back to the way they started the season, the momentum should hopefully swing back around as some injuries heal and the new guys get used to their linemates and Julien's system.

However they will lose tonight, i'm going to the game


----------



## bobcollum

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bruins are just playing so poorly right now.
> 
> They have the ability to turn it around and make a run for the cup, but right now they're repeatedly making dipshit plays...dumb mistakes a team with the right mindset doesn't make, the B's in November being a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they aer back to the way they started the season, the momentum should hopefully swing back around as some injuries heal and the new guys get used to their linemates and Julien's system.
> 
> However they will lose tonight, i'm going to the game
Click to expand...


I have a bad feeling tonight too...5-0 against the Leafs so far, so they're due for a loss against them.

They also won their last game which definitely doesn't bode well based on their play since January.

Have fun anyway...who knows maybe the turnaround starts tonight.


----------



## bobcollum

I was wrong in a big way, B's up 7-0 in the third.


----------



## manifold

If only the B's could play the Leafs every game.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bobcollum said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bruins are just playing so poorly right now.
> 
> They have the ability to turn it around and make a run for the cup, but right now they're repeatedly making dipshit plays...dumb mistakes a team with the right mindset doesn't make, the B's in November being a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they aer back to the way they started the season, the momentum should hopefully swing back around as some injuries heal and the new guys get used to their linemates and Julien's system.
> 
> However they will lose tonight, i'm going to the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a bad feeling tonight too...5-0 against the Leafs so far, so they're due for a loss against them.
> 
> They also won their last game which definitely doesn't bode well based on their play since January.
> 
> Have fun anyway...who knows maybe the turnaround starts tonight.
Click to expand...


I was happily wrong


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyyGjDrQTXQ]Bruins blow out Leafs 8-0 3/19/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bobcollum

What is it, three wins in a row for the B's? 

Seidenberg and Chara forming a shut-down duo akin to last years cup run, Peverley returning, even Rolston is contributing. When they're on they probably have the best set of lines in the league from one through four.

I'm as usual pretty stoked about the NHL playoffs, more so because of how the B's are getting it together again, at about the perfect time.


----------



## steeliniraq13

The Penguins are the best team in the NHL and that ends this board!


----------



## bobcollum

steeliniraq13 said:


> The Penguins are the best team in the NHL and that ends this board!



Classic Penguins fan.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

steeliniraq13 said:


> The Penguins are the best team in the NHL and that ends this board!



What team was the first to wear black and gold?    hmmmmmmm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLMxbSSbJjk]Flem - Black And Yellow (BRUINS PLAYOFF REMIX) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfNOao1WbKc]Lightning @ Bruins 03/27/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> What is it, three wins in a row for the B's?
> 
> Seidenberg and Chara forming a shut-down duo akin to last years cup run, Peverley returning, even Rolston is contributing. When they're on they probably have the best set of lines in the league from one through four.
> 
> I'm as usual pretty stoked about the NHL playoffs, more so because of how the B's are getting it together again, at about the perfect time.



.....and they finally beat the Rangers, locked up the 2nd seed, and can now rest up for the remainder of the season.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it, three wins in a row for the B's?
> 
> Seidenberg and Chara forming a shut-down duo akin to last years cup run, Peverley returning, even Rolston is contributing. When they're on they probably have the best set of lines in the league from one through four.
> 
> I'm as usual pretty stoked about the NHL playoffs, more so because of how the B's are getting it together again, at about the perfect time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and they finally beat the Rangers, locked up the 2nd seed, and can now rest up for the remainder of the season.
Click to expand...


They played (bruins) horrible that first period, thank god Thomas made some saves.

I'm excited though, one week until playoffs and the B's seem like they are firing on all cylinders again!


Oh and GO CHARA 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3YbpC8N2vU]Zdeno Chara Montage 1000 games - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Congrats NY Rangers!  Clinch 1st in Eastern Conference tonight!


----------



## Ropey

Dr.House said:


> Congrats NY Rangers!  Clinch 1st in Eastern Conference tonight!



5th berth.


----------



## Dr.House

Ropey said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats NY Rangers!  Clinch 1st in Eastern Conference tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th berth.
Click to expand...


Jersey has a shot at 5th...


----------



## Ropey

Dr.House said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats NY Rangers!  Clinch 1st in Eastern Conference tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th berth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jersey has a shot at 5th...
Click to expand...








Still, congrats.


----------



## Dr.House

So it goes down to the last day for the President's Trophy...  Only ones left are Vancouver and the Rangers...

Rangers play at home against the Capitals...

Canucks play at home against Edmonton...

Rangers win, it's theirs no matter what happens, based on tiebreakers...  A Rangers OT loss means Canucks must win for the trophy...  A Rangers loss means the Canucks must get at least to overtime...

Rangers game is at 6:30 eastern time, so odds are Vancouver will know whether they have a shot at it or not....


----------



## manifold

Dr.House said:


> So it goes down to the last day for the President's Trophy...  Only ones left are Vancouver and the Rangers...
> 
> Rangers play at home against the Capitals...
> 
> Canucks play at home against Edmonton...
> 
> Rangers win, it's theirs no matter what happens, based on tiebreakers...  A Rangers OT loss means Canucks must win for the trophy...  A Rangers loss means the Canucks must get at least to overtime...
> 
> Rangers game is at 6:30 eastern time, so odds are Vancouver will know whether they have a shot at it or not....



That's nice, but you left out the bit about how nobody gives a shit about the President's Trophy.


----------



## zutalors

Dr.House said:


> So it goes down to the last day for the President's Trophy...  Only ones left are Vancouver and the Rangers...
> 
> Rangers play at home against the Capitals...
> 
> Canucks play at home against Edmonton...
> 
> Rangers win, it's theirs no matter what happens, based on tiebreakers...  A Rangers OT loss means Canucks must win for the trophy...  A Rangers loss means the Canucks must get at least to overtime...
> 
> Rangers game is at 6:30 eastern time, so odds are Vancouver will know whether they have a shot at it or not....



The what?



Rangers fans are pathetic


----------



## Ropey

Dr.House said:


> So it goes down to the last day for the President's Trophy...  Only ones left are Vancouver and the Rangers...
> 
> Rangers play at home against the Capitals...
> 
> Canucks play at home against Edmonton...
> 
> Rangers win, it's theirs no matter what happens, based on tiebreakers...  A Rangers OT loss means Canucks must win for the trophy...  A Rangers loss means the Canucks must get at least to overtime...
> 
> Rangers game is at 6:30 eastern time, so odds are Vancouver will know whether they have a shot at it or not....



The mission is simple.  Win and snatch the Presidents' Trophy.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it goes down to the last day for the President's Trophy...  Only ones left are Vancouver and the Rangers...
> 
> Rangers play at home against the Capitals...
> 
> Canucks play at home against Edmonton...
> 
> Rangers win, it's theirs no matter what happens, based on tiebreakers...  A Rangers OT loss means Canucks must win for the trophy...  A Rangers loss means the Canucks must get at least to overtime...
> 
> Rangers game is at 6:30 eastern time, so odds are Vancouver will know whether they have a shot at it or not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mission is simple.  Win and snatch the Presidents' Trophy.
Click to expand...


Mission complete. Trophy won by Vancouver and onward to the playoffs.


----------



## Article 15

Horray for playoff hockey!


----------



## Article 15

However, fun regular season fact:

The top 5 +/- guys in the league this season were all Boston Bruins.


----------



## Ropey

Article 15 said:


> However, fun regular season fact:
> 
> The top 5 +/- guys in the league this season were all Boston Bruins.



I hope they make it past the Caps in the first round. Regs weren't all that good and Alex is ready.


----------



## Article 15

Ropey said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, fun regular season fact:
> 
> The top 5 +/- guys in the league this season were all Boston Bruins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it past the Caps in the first round. Regs weren't all that good and Alex is ready.
Click to expand...


You and me both.  Their season was so Jeckyl and Hyde.  The easily played the longest and best stretch of hockey that any team in the league played all season then played .500 hockey for three months.  They ended the season well though, and were able to rest a lot of players the last handful of games.

The Washing series is certainly no guarantee.


----------



## Dr.House

zutalors said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it goes down to the last day for the President's Trophy...  Only ones left are Vancouver and the Rangers...
> 
> Rangers play at home against the Capitals...
> 
> Canucks play at home against Edmonton...
> 
> Rangers win, it's theirs no matter what happens, based on tiebreakers...  A Rangers OT loss means Canucks must win for the trophy...  A Rangers loss means the Canucks must get at least to overtime...
> 
> Rangers game is at 6:30 eastern time, so odds are Vancouver will know whether they have a shot at it or not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The what?
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers fans are pathetic
Click to expand...

Go be stupid somewhere else...

Go watch golf, pussy....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, fun regular season fact:
> 
> The top 5 +/- guys in the league this season were all Boston Bruins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it past the Caps in the first round. Regs weren't all that good and Alex is ready.
Click to expand...


Yeah I was a bit dissapointed we didn't get ottowa in round one


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, fun regular season fact:
> 
> The top 5 +/- guys in the league this season were all Boston Bruins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it past the Caps in the first round. Regs weren't all that good and Alex is ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I was a bit dissapointed we didn't get ottowa in round one
Click to expand...


The Caps are playing their third string goalie.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it past the Caps in the first round. Regs weren't all that good and Alex is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was a bit dissapointed we didn't get ottowa in round one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Caps are playing their third string goalie.
Click to expand...


is that the Vokoumn guy they played last week?   He was pretty good.....speaking of goalies did you see our new guy, #35, make 40+ saves the other night?


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, fun regular season fact:
> 
> The top 5 +/- guys in the league this season were all Boston Bruins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it past the Caps in the first round. Regs weren't all that good and Alex is ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I was a bit dissapointed we didn't get ottowa in round one
Click to expand...


We've got the Kings.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Horray for playoff hockey!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6OCp-7BrxU]Bruins 2011 2012 Montage (Title Defense) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was a bit dissapointed we didn't get ottowa in round one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Caps are playing their third string goalie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that the Vokoumn guy they played last week?   He was pretty good.....speaking of goalies did you see our new guy, #35, make 40+ saves the other night?
Click to expand...


I dunno what his name is, just know that Washington's goalies are all hurt.  

Let's hope we don't have to see new guy again until next season.  If new guy is in during the playoffs that means Timmy is sucking ass.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Caps are playing their third string goalie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that the Vokoumn guy they played last week?   He was pretty good.....speaking of goalies did you see our new guy, #35, make 40+ saves the other night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno what his name is, just know that Washington's goalies are all hurt.
> 
> Let's hope we don't have to see new guy again until next season.  If new guy is in during the playoffs that means Timmy is sucking ass.
Click to expand...


Is it Thursday yet?   

I'm going to be tired friday morning at work.   Yeah I hope Timmy both plays well and doesn't get hurt.....and repeats last years performance!


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that the Vokoumn guy they played last week?   He was pretty good.....speaking of goalies did you see our new guy, #35, make 40+ saves the other night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what his name is, just know that Washington's goalies are all hurt.
> 
> Let's hope we don't have to see new guy again until next season.  If new guy is in during the playoffs that means Timmy is sucking ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it Thursday yet?
> 
> I'm going to be tired friday morning at work.   Yeah I hope Timmy both plays well and doesn't get hurt.....and repeats last years performance!
Click to expand...


I doubt he can repeat what he did last year but we might not need that to win it again.  It's still gonna be a huge bitch to repeat regardless.

I will be getting up early Thursday to catch as much of the game as possible before I head into the office.


----------



## Ropey

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what his name is, just know that Washington's goalies are all hurt.
> 
> Let's hope we don't have to see new guy again until next season.  If new guy is in during the playoffs that means Timmy is sucking ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Thursday yet?
> 
> I'm going to be tired friday morning at work.   Yeah I hope Timmy both plays well and doesn't get hurt.....and repeats last years performance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt he can repeat what he did last year *but we might not need that to win it again.  *It's still gonna be a huge bitch to repeat regardless.
> 
> I will be getting up early Thursday to catch as much of the game as possible before I head into the office.
Click to expand...


You might need more.  Maybe a lot more.


----------



## Article 15

Ropey said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Thursday yet?
> 
> I'm going to be tired friday morning at work.   Yeah I hope Timmy both plays well and doesn't get hurt.....and repeats last years performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt he can repeat what he did last year *but we might not need that to win it again.  *It's still gonna be a huge bitch to repeat regardless.
> 
> I will be getting up early Thursday to catch as much of the game as possible before I head into the office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might need more.  Maybe a lot more.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

Article 15 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt he can repeat what he did last year *but we might not need that to win it again.  *It's still gonna be a huge bitch to repeat regardless.
> 
> I will be getting up early Thursday to catch as much of the game as possible before I head into the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might need more.  Maybe a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That's the only fan response.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt he can repeat what he did last year *but we might not need that to win it again.  *It's still gonna be a huge bitch to repeat regardless.
> 
> I will be getting up early Thursday to catch as much of the game as possible before I head into the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might need more.  Maybe a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Predictions (yeah I picked an upset or two):

East:

Rangers vs Ottawa: Rangers in 5
Boston vs Washington: Bruins in 6
NJ vs Florida: NJ in 7
Philly vs Pitt: Philly in 6


West:


Vancouver vs LA: Vancouver in 6
St Louis vs San Jose: San Jose in 7
Phoenix vs Chicago: Chicago in 5
Nashville vs Detriot: Detroit in 6


----------



## Ropey

I've bet Vancouver vs LA - Vancouver in 5

First game is Wednesday.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Lumpy predictions


Rangers vs Ottawa: Rangers in 6
Boston vs Washington: Bruins in 5
NJ vs Florida: Fl in 6
Philly vs Pitt: Pitt in 7


West:


Vancouver vs LA: Vancouver in 5
St Louis vs San Jose: San Jose in 6
Phoenix vs Chicago: Phoenix in 7
Nashville vs Detriot: Nash in 6


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

East: 
Rangers vs Ottawa: Rangers 0, ottowa 0 
Boston vs Washington: Bruins 0, washington 0 
NJ vs Florida: Devils 0, Panthers 0 
Philly vs Pitt: Philly 1, Pitt 0 

West: 
Vancouver vs LA:  Vancouver 0, LA 1 
St Louis vs San Jose: St. Louis 0, San jose 0 
Phoenix vs Chicago: Phoenix 0, Chicago 0
Nashville vs Detriot: Nashville 1, Detroit 0


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Go bruins!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ropey

Lumpy 1 said:


> Lumpy predictions
> 
> 
> Rangers vs Ottawa: Rangers in 6
> Boston vs Washington: Bruins in 5
> NJ vs Florida: Fl in 6
> Philly vs Pitt: Pitt in 7
> 
> West:
> 
> *Vancouver vs LA: Vancouver in 5*
> St Louis vs San Jose: San Jose in 6
> Phoenix vs Chicago: Phoenix in 7
> Nashville vs Detriot: Nash in 6



I worry that my just started beard will not last long.  

Vancouver loses game 1


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy predictions
> 
> 
> Rangers vs Ottawa: Rangers in 6
> Boston vs Washington: Bruins in 5
> NJ vs Florida: Fl in 6
> Philly vs Pitt: Pitt in 7
> 
> West:
> 
> *Vancouver vs LA: Vancouver in 5*
> St Louis vs San Jose: San Jose in 6
> Phoenix vs Chicago: Phoenix in 7
> Nashville vs Detriot: Nash in 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worry that my just started beard will not last long.
> 
> Vancouver loses game 1
Click to expand...


I watched a good portion of that game, I think it may go to 7 now...and i'm not sure who will win....the kings impressed me last night though.

I'm SOOOOOOO nervous!

EDIT: Sweet NESN is still carrying the game!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

This game is wild.  All bruins for 2 periods, mostly washington all 3rd...both goalies are walls.

ARGH!



\\


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy predictions
> 
> 
> Rangers vs Ottawa: Rangers in 6
> Boston vs Washington: Bruins in 5
> NJ vs Florida: Fl in 6
> Philly vs Pitt: Pitt in 7
> 
> West:
> 
> *Vancouver vs LA: Vancouver in 5*
> St Louis vs San Jose: San Jose in 6
> Phoenix vs Chicago: Phoenix in 7
> Nashville vs Detriot: Nash in 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worry that my just started beard will not last long.
> 
> Vancouver loses game 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched a good portion of that game, I think it may go to 7 now...and i'm not sure who will win....the kings impressed me last night though.
> 
> I'm SOOOOOOO nervous!
> 
> EDIT: Sweet NESN is still carrying the game!
Click to expand...


I watched it all. I was not impressed although Luongo played well. Sedin's out again it seems.   I'm watching San Jose and Saint Louis with 2nd OT. 

Good game. Strong, big and fast. 

In Canuckian, that's one more each and they'll be tied.  

Sharks win Game 1.  (Havlat)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry that my just started beard will not last long.
> 
> Vancouver loses game 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a good portion of that game, I think it may go to 7 now...and i'm not sure who will win....the kings impressed me last night though.
> 
> I'm SOOOOOOO nervous!
> 
> EDIT: Sweet NESN is still carrying the game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched it all. I was not impressed although Luongo played well. Sedin's out again it seems.   I'm watching San Jose and Saint Louis with 2nd OT.
> 
> Good game. Strong, big and fast.
> 
> In Canuckian, that's one more each and they'll be tied.
> 
> Sharks win Game 1.  (Havlat)
Click to expand...


Wow last night bruins/caps went 0-0 until the 1st overtime period!  Then the bruins won pretty fast.

We almost lost Krechi due to overzealous fans

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsI65s2DU6w]Glass Falls On Player During Celebration - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Yep.  Good stuff for the Bruins.  Vancouver starts in a half-hour. 

They need to win this one or I think I'll be shaving early.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> Yep.  Good stuff for the Bruins.  Vancouver starts in a half-hour.
> 
> They need to win this one or I think I'll be shaving early.



What kind of razor do you use?


----------



## Ropey

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Good stuff for the Bruins.  Vancouver starts in a half-hour.
> 
> They need to win this one or I think I'll be shaving early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of razor do you use?
Click to expand...


A very dull one for this shave.  I want the pain.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Rangers/Senators: 1 0 
Bruins/Capitals: 1 0 
Devils/Panthers: 1 0 
Flyers/Penguins: 2 0 
Canucks/Kings:   0 2 
Blues/Sharks:     0 1 
Coyotes/Blackhawks: 1 0 
Predators/Redwings: 1 1


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Why are the refs not applying standards equally between boston and washington in the 2nd period?

Thats messed up.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5ZXNizViMQ]Bruins @ Capitals 04/16/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Rangers/Senators: 2 1
Bruins/Capitals: 2 1
Devils/Panthers: 1 1
Flyers/Penguins: 3 0 
Canucks/Kings:   0 3 
Blues/Sharks:     2 1 
Coyotes/Blackhawks: 1 1 
Predators/Redwings: 2 1


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Is anyone watching the Philly/Pittsburg game?  OMG!!!


----------



## bobcollum

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Is anyone watching the Philly/Pittsburg game?  OMG!!!



They're talking about it in the playoff thread if you care to join...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bobcollum said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone watching the Philly/Pittsburg game?  OMG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're talking about it in the playoff thread if you care to join...
Click to expand...


Why did they make another thread when we have one here?

This one has been here all season, lol.


----------

